# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Augmenter la CSG ou la  TVA

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

Je pense que vous avez du voir les nouvelles, le gouvernement voudrait augmenter la CSG pour financer les dficits et baisser les charges salariales.

Ca ressemble a la TVA sociale, mais j'avoue avoir du mal a valuer laquelle est la mieux, et en quoi la CSG va tre mieux ou moins bien que la TVA comme moyen de prlvement.

Quelle est la diffrence entre augmenter la CSG de 2% et la TVA de 2% ?
Ce que je comprends, 
 - c'est qu'avec la CSG on ne taxe pas les touristes
 - on taxe le patrimoine.
 - avec la CSG on taxe les revenus, et non uniquement la part ddie  la consommation (cad revenus - eco - loyer)
 - la CSG est variable en fonction des endroits ou elle s'applique.

Un clairage serait le bienvenue pour moi.

J'aurais peut tre mieux compris de garder la TVA au niveau a +2%, et d'y ajouter la CSG majore pour les placements financiers. on aurait alors eu une couverture globale et une rentre d'argent maximum, y compris sur les touristes.

----------


## BenoitM

awww impressionant liste des impts franais :8O: 

Pas Franais donc pas sur de moi.

Mais la CSG ne finance que la Scurit sociale
La TVA finance le budget franais mais pas la scurit sociale

La CSG :
+est modulable ( en fonction des revenus) * a premiere vue non   ::oops:: 
+plus difficile a frauder
-ne s'applique qu'aux franais

La tva:
+s'applique sur tous les produits de consomation
-est impliqu de la mme manire pour tous. Pour ca qu'on dit que la tva n'est pas sociale
-plus facile  faudrer
-problme des habitants frontalier qui prferont faire quelque km pour payer moins d'impots
+ on ne voit pas la tva(quand on achete un produit  12 , on pense rarement que l'tat  pris 2 dessus, de plus on paye  chaque fois de petit montant tandis que quand on preleve sur ton revenu 200  les personnes ont tendance a penser qu'on les vole)

Sinon la TVA c'est 130 millards
La CSG c'est 80 millards
donc si tu augmentes l'un ou l'autre de % ca ne rapporte pas la mme chose  l'tat

----------


## ManusDei

Je reste novice en la matire (donc je dis peut-tre de la merde), mais vu que la CSG taxe les revenus, ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus (ou de faibles revenus ?) ne sont pas touchs, l o la TVA touche tout le monde.
Ensuite il y a des dductions possibles diffrentes selon le type de revenu.

Mais on perd des revenus lis aux touristes.

----------


## Invit

Salut,

Quelques diffrences : 

La CSG est un impot sur les revenus (travail, capital, retraites...), non progressif (la CSG est proportionnelle au revenu, mais le taux est le mme quel que soit celui ci), c'est donc un impot plus "injuste" que l'IR.

Elle n'est paye (quasiment) que par les mnages, augmenter la CSG n'augmente pas les charges des entreprises (sous un gouvernement de droite, on appellerait cela un "cadeau aux patrons", sous un gouvernement de gauche, c'est bien videmment diffrent...).

Elle porte sur une assiette trs large, presque sans exonration: un point de CSG c'est une douzaine de milliards (contre 7 pour la TVA). Il en faudrait trois ou quatre pour rentrer dans les "clous" du rapport de la cour des comptes pour 2013 (si la croissance reste  ce niveau), contre prs de 6 pour la TVA. Elle reste aussi  un taux assez faible (entre 6 et 10 suivant les catgories), donc il y a plus de marge d'augmentation.

Comme elle est prleve  la source, elle coute peu cher  collecter, rentre facilement, et est un peu moins visible pour le contribuable, ce qui revient  dire qu'elle est politiquement plus "grable".


La TVA est un impot sur la consommation, pay par les mnages ET les entreprises, mais celles ci peuvent  dduire leurs charges de TVA de leurs recettes (en gros, si tu achtes des matriaux soumis  TVA pour produire un produit fini soumis  TVA, tu ne payes que la diffrence). En France, c'est donc principalement pay par les mnages (comme la CSG).

En revanche, les produits imports sont soumis  la TVA comme les produits franais. C'tait l'ide de la TVA sociale : si tu remplaces des charges sociales par de la TVA, tu baisses le cout du travail franais, et tu te finances  la fois sur les produits nationaux et imports. 

Comme la CSG, c'est un impot  taux fixe. Il ne dpend pas directement des revenus, mme si la consommation et les revenus sont gnralement lis. En revanche, comme la TVA taxe la consommation et pas l'pargne, elle porte sur une assiette plus faible que la CSG (qui taxe les revenus, donc les deux) et touche plus durement ceux qui consomment le plus (et moins ceux qui pargnent ou investissent).

Elle comporte un assez grand nombre de niches : les produits financiers, par exemple, ne sont pas taxs. 

Les taux sont plus levs, et la hausse de la TVA est nettement plus visible pour le consommateur que celle, plus cache, de la CSG. En revanche, un mnage dans le besoin peut rduire sa TVA en consommant moins, la CSG est un impot plus "aveugle". 


Mais bon, les deux sont des impots qui psent  taux fixe sur tous les mnages, donc assez injustes socialement, et psent sur le pouvoir d'achat des mnages, et donc la croissance.

Le choix de l'un plutt que l'autre est  mon avis parfaitement politique. La TVA c'tait Sarkozy, et la gauche avait trop hurl contre pour l'augmenter. Maintenant, ce n'tait pas avec une hausse de l'IR, de l'IS ou de l'ISF qu'on allait trouver les 40 milliards qui manqueront l'an prochain. Donc, dans la mesure o les dpenses de l'Etat et des collectivits locales (et en particulier leurs frais de personnel, qui en reprsentent la majorit) n'allaient pas baisser, si ce n'tait pas l'un, c'tait l'autre.

Je crois que la CSG est galement prfre parce que c'est une assiette trs large. A terme, on pourrait vouloir transfrer toutes sortes de taxes vers la CSG, a en augmenterait le rendement, et a en simplifierait la collecte. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> vu que la CSG taxe les revenus, ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus (ou de faibles revenus ?) ne sont pas touchs, l o la TVA touche tout le monde.


Si tu as de faibles revenus, tu consommes moins et donc tu paies moins de TVA. Par ailleurs, les taux des produits de base sont plus faibles, les loyers sont exonrs (comme les remboursements de prts immobiliers), etc...

Pour un mnage pauvre, locataire, qui consomme tout ce qu'il gagne, la TVA doit tre un peu plus avantageuse que la CSG,  cause de ces exonrations et baisses de taux. En revanche, un mnage ais qui pargne beaucoup sera avantag par la TVA qui ne taxe que sa consommation. 

Mais la diffrence reste probablement assez faible, le discours sur l'injustice de tel ou tel, c'est essentiellement de la comm'.

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Les taux sont plus levs, et la hausse de la TVA est nettement plus visible pour le consommateur que celle, plus cache, de la CSG.


Pour moi la TVA est fortement cach, je connais peut de gens qui s'amuse a regarder les prix HTVA quand ils font leurs courses




> En revanche, un mnage dans le besoin peut rduire sa TVA en consommant moins, la CSG est un impot plus "aveugle"
> 
> Si tu as de faibles revenus, tu consommes moins et donc tu paies moins de TVA


Tu paies moins de TVA mais le taux est le mme

De plus les mnages dans le besoin sont ceux qui ont le plus diffile  reduire leurs charges, vu qu'ils consomment toute leur rentre dans des besoins primaires et peuvent donc difficilement diminuer leurs consomations.

A premire vue tu as des taux aussi pour la CSG en fonction de ton statut (actif,retraiter,chomeur) part contre pas en fonction de tes revenus

----------


## Katyucha

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je dirais ne rien augmenter... mais baisser le coup du travail (donc CSG)... Il sufit de voir la diffrence entre le brut et le net... :/

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je dirais ne rien augmenter... mais baisser le coup du travail (donc CSG)... Il sufit de voir la diffrence entre le brut et le net... :/


Alors faut dire ce qu'il faut diminuer parce qu'il faut trouver 120 milliards voir encore un peu plus

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je dirais ne rien augmenter... mais baisser le coup du travail (donc CSG)... Il sufit de voir la diffrence entre le brut et le net... :/


La CSG tant une charge salariale, si tu baisse la CSG, tu augmente les salaires, mais tu ne baisses pas les couts pour l'entreprise. (par contre, a salaire final gal, le cout pour l'entreprise est moindre, mais c'est juste sur els nouvelles embauches, et en imaginant que les gens acceptent des salaires plus bas.)

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'au final, un mix me parait toujours plus quitable.

TVA a 5.5 qui passe a 6.5
19.6 qui redevient 20.6(ou 21 pour faire rond)
CSG sur le patrimoine et les revenus bancaires qui passerait de 7.5 a 8.5.

Ca serait juste et on taxerait aussi les importations, chose que l'on ne peut pas faire avec autre chose que la TVA.

----------


## Katyucha

> Alors faut dire ce qu'il faut diminuer parce qu'il faut trouver 120 milliards voir encore un peu plus


Surtout tu diminues les dpenses avant tout.. mais bon on s'loigne du sujet  ::mouarf::  dsol  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je dirais ne rien augmenter... mais baisser le coup du travail (donc CSG)... Il sufit de voir la diffrence entre le brut et le net... :/


Et comment on fait rentrer des sous dans les caisses de l'tat pour qu'il paye tout ce qu'il est cens payer ?
Et il va falloir drlement baisser le cot du travail si on veut devenir comptitif face au Bangladesh.

----------


## BenoitM

> Surtout tu diminues les dpenses avant tout.. mais bon on s'loigne du sujet  dsol


Ca c'est beau en slogan aussi beau que "il suffit d'augmenter les impots"

Moi ce que j'aime savoir c'est ce qu'on diminue et de combien, ce qu'on augmente et de combien.
Et il faudrait aussi voir aussi les consquences de ces mesures mme si c'est souvent difficile  calculer:
Si j'augmente la TVA, est-ce que la consomation restera la mme o va-t-elle diminuer?
Si je diminue la fonction publique est-ce que le service sera toujours aussi bien/mal rendu? la personne qui ne sera plus dans la fonction publique retrouvera-t-elle un emploi ou sera-t-elle au chomage?
Vaut-il mieux que l'tat paye  une personne le RMI ou pay un peu plus cher et utilis cette personne pour une tache utile (pour ca qu'il faut revoir le fonctionnement de la fonction publique) ou par exemple requalifier cette personne ect...

----------


## Kearz

L'avantage est aussi politique. On te dit qu'on va augmenter la TVA, tu sais tout de suite ce que c'est. On te dit qu'on va augmenter la CSG, tu sais pas forcement immdiatement ce que c'est. 

Et l, c'est vraiment une mauvaise ide par rapport  la TVA. Sarkozy disait qu'une augmentation de TVA n'augmenterais pas les prix. Et ben, sur le coup je suis d'accord.
Je suis  ct d'un autre pays (la Belgique) qui, il me semble, est  21% de TVA. Les produits sont au mme prix, les producteurs s'arrangent pour que a soit partout pareil. Il y a normment de produit qui on le mme prix d'un pays  l'autre. (lectronique, jeux, ameublement ...) 
Et ces produits sont les plus cher, c'est vrai j'suis pas aller vrifi si les nouilles taient plus cher ou non chez l'voisin. (Mais 2% sur un paquet de nouille ou mme sur des courses purement alimentaire c'est pas norme)

Donc l, a me donne vraiment l'impression d'un: "On a du dire que l'augmentation de la TVA c'tait mauvais parce que y avait les lections. Maintenant, on a besoin de thunes quand mme, on va mettre autre chose qui va faire tomber de la thune quand mme et qui touchera tout autant le pouvoir d'achat, voir plus". 

Au passage, on augmente le SMIC de combien? 2%? On augmente la CSG de combien 2%? Ah...soit.

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi la TVA est fortement cach, je connais peut de gens qui s'amuse a regarder les prix HTVA quand ils font leurs courses


Si la TVA augmente, tu vois la hausse  chaque fois que tu fais tes courses. Si la CSG augmente, tu ne la remarque que quand tu regardes ta fiche de paye, ce qui arrive moins souvent...

Egalement, la hausse "injuste" de la TVA a t un des chevaux de bataille du PS pendant le quinquennat prcdent. La CSG passe mieux parce qu'on en a moins parl...




> De plus les mnages dans le besoin sont ceux qui ont le plus diffile  reduire leurs charges, vu qu'ils consomment toute leur rentre dans des besoins primaires et peuvent donc difficilement diminuer leurs consomations.


Justement, les besoins "primaires" bnficient de taux rduits de TVA. Le logement, par exemple, est exonr, et la nourriture est  taux rduit. Si tu augmentes la TVA (de 19.6  21.6 comme dans la TVA sociale), ce mnage ne sera affect que pour une petite partie de sa consommation. Si tu augmentes sa CSG de 7.5  8.5, ce point concernera l'ensemble de ses revenus.

C'est l'inverse  l'autre bout de l'chelle: un mnage qui pargne (souvent un mnage ais, mais pas toujours) sera moins pnalis par la TVA, qui ne porte que sur sa consommation, que par la CSG qui pse sur tous ses revenus.

Bref, la TVA c'est "trop injuste" pour des classes moyennes, qui dpensent une part importante de leur revenu, et sont suffisamment  l'aise pour acheter plus que des produits de base. Mais ca aide un peu les plus pauvres, et ceux qui pargnent ou investissent, qui sont davantage touches par la CSG.

Ca aide  comprendre les choix des uns et des autres...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Un aspect qui va tre intressant  suivre, ce sont les baisses de charge associes  la hausse de la CSG (si elle a lieu).

La TVA sociale, c'tait une baisse de charges patronales, en change d'une hausse de la TVA ET de la CSG sur les revenus financiers.

Le gouvernement semble dcid  abandonner la hausse de la TVA, et la baisse de charges, mais  garder la hausse de CSG (tout en expliquant que c'est la faute au prcdent gouvernement...).

Pour 2013, la Cour des Comptes explique qu'il nous faudrait 33 milliards (en plus des sept de cette anne), et ceci si la croissance s'tablit vers 1.3 (ce qui n'est pas gagn), et 33 milliards, a fait  peu prs trois points de CSG.

Donc, si on voulait une baisse massive (dixit Gallois) des charges des entreprises, il faudrait une seconde hausse de la CSG, entre 2 et 4 points, dit on... Et comme trois et trois font six, ca parait un rien norme...

Mon petit doigt me dit que la baisse des charges risque en fait d'tre une "non hausse", Monsieur est trop bon!

Francois

----------


## Bousk

Tel que je le vois, c'est surtout parce que "le changement c'est maintenant" et qu'aprs avoir dmont Sarkozy sur tous ses points, la TVA "sociale" tant l'un d'eux, ils seraient en contradiction avec eux-mmes  finalement se rendre compte et accepter/mettre en place une hausse de la TVA.
Dans quelques mois/annes a sera fait amha. Le temps de faire oublier  la populace que c'tait une ide du "mchant sarko".

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est impressionnant je trouve, c'est de remettre en cause les recettes, mais de ne pas sabrer les dpenses...
C'est un peu franais aussi comme mthode, on ne fache pas la population, et on leur laisse un travail, mme si on a pas besoin d'eux.

Si on a 55% de notre budget qui part dans la fonction publique, on peut aussi lgitimement essayer de l'optimiser.
Et l'optimisation, en entreprise, ca passe par : 
 - la destruction / restructuration d'quipes qui ne sont plus utiles.
 - le licenciement des gens qui ne font pas leur travail.
 - le dpart "volontaire" des gens qui sont trop souvent malade, ou souvent qui le prtendent... avoir par exemple pris tous ses congs, toutes ses RTT, toutes ses journes maladies et tous ses jours pour enfant malade... plusieurs annes de suite est un bon indice de personnel  changer au plus vite.

Comment croire que la seule faon de rduire les postes dans l'ducation nationale soit de licencier des profs ?
Pourquoi bloque t'on toutes les embauches, alors que les mecs qui en foutent rien sont lgion ? Je suis sur qu'il y a pas mal de jeunes qui seraient trs heureux de les remplacer en CDI.

Alors oui, ca risque de leur faire mal, parce que quand on a rien foutu depuis quelques annes, c'est dur de travailler... mais finalement, quelques exemples devraient amplement suffire a remettre les gens au travail.
Dans un service qui posent de manire gnralise des congs de maladie a outrance, il suffit d'en virer un pour que tous les autres se remettent au travail.
Au passage on se rendra surement compte qu'on a plutt 25% de salaris en trop dans beaucoup d'endroits, et qu'on peut leur demander d'aller complter des services en difficults. 
Ple emploi et les Assedic ont du mal a traiter les dossiers, je pense qu'il ne faut pas non plus 2 ans de formations pour traiter 90% d'entre eux.
Lducation nationale a besoin de plus de monde dans les tablissements scolaires pour ddoubler les classes, pareil, ca ne manque pas les gens capable de faire une activit sport en primaire ou de les aider a coller des gommettes... pendant que le prof fait une vraie activit ducative ncessitant un master.

Et l, je ne parle mme pas de les forcer  bouger, mais juste de leur proposer des formations et de vrifier un peu si les services sont surdimensionns ou pas.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est impressionnant je trouve, c'est de remettre en cause les recettes, mais de ne pas sabrer les dpenses...


C'est le discours constant de nos politiques (de tous bords) depuis trente ans. Le dficit, ce n'est pas un problme de dpenses, mais de recettes. Et c'est aliment par une certaine vision Keynsienne de l'conomie, selon laquelle quand l'Etat dpense, il cre de la croissance, qui va financer ces dpenses et au del. C'est une sorte d'quivalent conomique du mouvement perptuel en physique...

Ca fait aussi trente ans que a ne marche pas, mais il est plus facile de chercher des boucs missaires (la crise, les patrons voyous, les riches qui fraudent, les pauvres qui fraudent, les trangers, le gouvernement prcdent) que se remettre en cause.

Et puis, les gouvernements raisonnent surtout en termes dmagogiques. Augmenter les impots, a ne met pas grand monde dans la rue. Virer des fonctionnaires, revoir un rgime spcial, couper des subventions, c'est des manifs garanties...

Ceci dit, l'Etat va certainement baisser ses dpenses, mais apparemment, la voie choisie concerne les dpenses d'intervention: par exemple la sous traitance, ou les grands travaux. C'est plus facile  faire passer... et a montre bien que l'Etat ne croit pas lui mme  la logique keynesienne qu'il invoque pour justifier ses dpenses...

Francois

----------


## Rayek

> Si on a 55% de notre budget qui part dans la fonction publique, on peut aussi lgitimement essayer de l'optimiser.
> Et l'optimisation, en entreprise, ca passe par : 
>  - la destruction / restructuration d'quipes qui ne sont plus utiles.
>  - le licenciement des gens qui ne font pas leur travail.
>  - le dpart "volontaire" des gens qui sont trop souvent malade, ou souvent qui le prtendent... avoir par exemple pris tous ses congs, toutes ses RTT, toutes ses journes maladies et tous ses jours pour enfant malade... plusieurs annes de suite est un bon indice de personnel  changer au plus vite.


Sauf que ce que tu nonces, c'est mme pas 5% des personnes et a fait trs info TF1.
Mes parents, qui tout deux taient dans la fonction publique (1 aux impts 1  l'ANPE), avaient d'autres problmes qui ne sont jamais montrs du doigts :

- Le manque de personnel, il y a du boulot pour X + 2 mais il ne sont que X dans le bureau. 
Exemple  l'ANPE (Oui je sais ple emploi mais c'est plus court), on demande aux conseills de grer X personnes par jours, ce qu'il fait qu'ils n'ont qu'a peine 15  20mn pour grer les gens alors qu'il faudrait pour certain cas plus 1h.

- Le manque de moyen : PC  la ramasse qui ont + de 10 ans pour certain. Logiciel pas adapt, etc ....

A vous entendre c'est 100% des fonctionnaires qui ne foutent rien ....

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne pense pas que 100% des fonctionnaires ne foutent rien.

Je parle de 25 % de masse salariale en trop actuellement...

Je pense qu'on a trop de services qui demeure tel quel alors que le monde volue. (l'informatique par exemple aurait du baisser de beaucoup le nombre d'employ ncessaire)
Je pense que 5% des gens en foutent rien, mais qu'ils dtruisent l'image de marque des 95% restants, voir en entraine 5% de plus dans leur conneries.(si il le fait, sans consquence, pourquoi je me casserai le cul)
Un salari a besoin dtre valu, et d'avoir des consquences sur son travail en relations avec ses valuations. Aux extrmes, promotions ou licenciement.

Comme tu dis, les conseillers pole emploi (ANPE + assedics)sont dbords... mais ils passent 50% de leur temps a lire les dossiers des demandeurs d'emplois qui se ressemblent. Est ce qu'un fonctionnaire d'une autre administration ne pourrait pas les aider ? Est ce que TOUT le boulot demande une comptence avance ?

Et mme si c'tait 5% des fonctionnaires qui partaient, ou mme 2%... c'est l'conomie demande sur une anne ou deux... pas si mal pour une loi.

Et la scurit au travail, ca se ngocie avec les syndicats, on peut trs bien mettre en place qui font que c'est plus facile de licencier, sans pour autant le rendre trop simple.

----------


## BenoitM

> . (l'informatique par exemple aurait du baisser de beaucoup le nombre d'employ ncessaire)


C'est une vision simpliste de l'informatique
Certes l'informatique permet parfois d'augmenter la production mais 
1) L'informatique ne sert pas a grand chose pour un policier, un infirmier, un docteur, un pompier, la construction de route,...
2) L'informatique  permis de gagner du temps sur certaines taches mais on ne vit plus non plus comme il y a 20 ans et donc le temps gagns a t remplacer par de nouvelles taches
3) L'informatique peut aussi "creer" de nouveau "besoin" et donc diminuer la productivit. 
Part exemple avant on faisait que trs peu de suivi de panne, maintenant on doit souvent encoder la panne, le temps d'arrt, le pourquoi du comment , ect
avant les rgles de tracabilit tait moins fortes, maintenant il faut tout tracer. Sans l'informatique je ne pense pas qu'on aurai eu des rgles de tracabilit si forte mais vu que l'informatique le permet sans perdre trop de temps on le fait.
Ca n'augmente pas la productivit mais ca diminue les risques d'intoxicatiion alimentaire

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est une vision simpliste de l'informatique
> Certes l'informatique permet parfois d'augmenter la production mais 
> 1) L'informatique ne sert pas a grand chose pour un policier,


Tu as interrog combien de policiers avant d'crire une connerie pareille ?  :8O:

----------


## Invit

> A vous entendre c'est 100% des fonctionnaires qui ne foutent rien ....


La question est moins de savoir si les fonctionnaires travaillent bien ou mal, que si on a les moyens de financer un tat de cette taille...

Par exemple : 

- est il raisonnable d'avoir 36 000 communes? plus des communauts de communes? et des dpartements? et des rgions?
- est il raisonnable de garantir l'accs  l'universit (et la gratuit de celle ci) pour tous, sachant qu'une part importante des tudiants en sortent sans diplomes, et qu'une part importante de ces diplomes ne leur permettent pas de trouver un emploi?
- l'effectif de l'administration fiscale n'est il pas surdimensionn  cause de la complexit du systme, en simplifiant celui ci, ne pourrait on pas le rduire?
- a-t-on les moyens de notre politique de sant? de notre politique ducative? 
- certains avantages consentis par l'tat  ses employs,  une poque o les budgets taient excdentaires, ne doivent ils pas tre remis en cause?

On peut, bien sur, continuer  ne rien faire. Mais je me permets de faire observer que quand ca va vraiment mal (Grce, Espagne, Portugal) ce sont les fonctionnaires qui trinquent les premiers... 

Francois

----------


## Rayek

> (l'informatique par exemple aurait du baisser de beaucoup le nombre d'employ ncessaire)


Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ils ont une informatique dplorable. Ayant travaill avec ma mre comme vacataire  plusieurs reprise, je te le dis, ils ont quasiment 10 ans d'cart avec les machines actuelles.
Ils ne sont pas forms  l'informatique, ds qu'il y a un truc bizarre c'est la catastrophes chez eux  ::aie:: 




> Comme tu dis, les conseillers pole emploi (ANPE + assedics)sont dbords... mais ils passent 50% de leur temps a lire les dossiers des demandeurs d'emplois qui se ressemblent. Est ce qu'un fonctionnaire d'une autre administration ne pourrait pas les aider ? Est ce que TOUT le boulot demande une comptence avance ?


Je sais pas, moi quand on me file un cahier des charges je prfre le lire quand mme. Pour les conseills c'est pareil, comment veux tu qu'une autre personne fasse une partie du boulot  leur place ?




> Et mme si c'tait 5% des fonctionnaires qui partaient, ou mme 2%... c'est l'conomie demande sur une anne ou deux... pas si mal pour une loi.


Mouais, combien il y a des fonctionnaires et combien coute HADOPI.
Je suis pas sr que les 2% de fonctionnaires atteigne le cot de la HADOPI




> Et la scurit au travail, ca se ngocie avec les syndicats, on peut trs bien mettre en place qui font que c'est plus facile de licencier, sans pour autant le rendre trop simple.


Sauf que, scurit du travail = salaire plus bas. Tu prends un fonctionnaire avec x annes d'anciennet et un salari du prive avec la mme anciennet qui gagne des deux le plus ? (Pas sur que cela soit le fonctionnaire)

----------


## Rayek

> - est il raisonnable d'avoir 36 000 communes? plus des communauts de communes? et des dpartements? et des rgions?


Oui, tout  fait d'accord, mais les politiques (de tout bors) vont ils vouloir rduire leur poste ?




> - est il raisonnable de garantir l'accs  l'universit (*et la gratuit de celle ci*) pour tous, sachant qu'une part importante des tudiants en sortent sans diplomes, et qu'une part importante de ces diplomes ne leur permettent pas de trouver un emploi?


Et tu vois quoi comme solution, seul les riches peuvent avoir accs  l'ducation haut niveau ?




> - l'effectif de l'administration fiscale n'est il pas surdimensionn  cause de la complexit du systme, en simplifiant celui ci, ne pourrait on pas le rduire?


Pas sur que la complexit du systme soit en cause. Le manque de formation et d'outils performant sont un rel problme dans toutes les administrations.




> - a-t-on les moyens de notre politique de sant? de notre politique ducative?


Pareil que pour les tudes, seul les riches pourront avoir des soins les autres tant pis, ils n'ont qu' crever ....




> - certains avantages consentis par l'tat  ses employs,  une poque o les budgets taient excdentaires, ne doivent ils pas tre remis en cause?


Tu vois les politiques se couper leur propre branche sur lesquels ils sont assis ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu as interrog combien de policiers avant d'crire une connerie pareille ?


Bon je suppose que je me suis pas exprim, mais un ordinateur ne peut pas faire d'arrestation, de perquisition si patrouiller en rue (entk pas pour l'instant...)

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'informatique ne sert pas a grand chose pour un policier, un infirmier, un docteur, un pompier, la construction de route,...


 - le policier ne descend plus aux archives, il a direct tout le dossier d'un clic de souris, fait des recoupements, etc...(c'est mme parfois trop efficace... )
 - l'infirmier a un dossier patient qui en plus lui lance des alertes si le mdicament n'est pas le bon, ou si il y a une allergie par exemple.
 - le pompier est dans un camion qui est localis en direct 24/24, ce qui fait qu'ils sont envoys d'une opration a une autre directement sans devoir obligatoirement revenir a la caserne entre chaque fausse alerte par exemple. Le systme lui donne aussi une alerte si il oublie du matos a la caserne ou sur place par exemple(systme bien avancs, j ai boss la dedans il y a 2 ans)
...

Oui, l'informatique rend d'normes services, permet de travailler plus vite et de limiter les erreurs, et les erreurs, ca coute cher en temps humain.

Pour l'informatique de ple emploi... y a surement un besoin de formation, aussi bien professionnelle que personnelle

Pour les tudes, sans les rendre obligatoirement payantes pour tous, plein de mthodes peuvent exister, en voici que j'aime bien : 
 - slection a l'entre du master 1 et pas a l'entre du 2 (ca vite de faire une anne pour rien)
 - genre de numrus clausus a la fin de la premire anne d'tude dans les branches bouches. Si il faut tre dans le top 10 pour avoir un boulot, ca ne sert pas a grand chose de former 200 tudiants 5 annes de suites.

Aprs le 3me redoublement, les tudes deviennent payantes. Effectivement, a foutra dehors les pauvres qui sont nuls, mais surtout tous ceux qui restent tudiant des annes sans entrer  la fac pour le statut, le RU et la scu.

Sur les communes, etc... la destruction des communes est en cours, mais elle n'est pas si simple.
Par exemple, prs de nice je connais un petit village qui vient d'tre absorb par la Communaut de nice.. Ils ne bnficient pas de tous les services, mais se prennent toutes les rgles prvue pour les grosses villes comme contraintes. Et a nice, ils s'en foutent de payer un mi temps pour avoir une permanence a la poste... alors qu'en haut, ca les drange pas de donner tous 10 euros par mois en plus pour avoir ce service.

Aprs, a voir si la commune a les moyens avec les impts locaux de payer du personnel.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, tout  fait d'accord, mais les politiques (de tout bors) vont ils vouloir rduire leur poste ?


L'abandon de la rforme territoriale prouve qu'ils ne le veulent pas. Maintenant, il y a une certaine hypocrisie  dire que c'est la faute des seuls politiques: les territoriaux et autres fonctionnaires rgionaux n'ont pas du tout envie de la restructuration qui accompagnerait une simplification de l'administration locale...




> Et tu vois quoi comme solution, seul les riches peuvent avoir accs  l'ducation haut niveau ?


Non, justement. Prendre moins de monde  l'universit, y tre un peu plus exigeant, en rduirait le cout et permettrait donc d'en conserver la gratuit, tout en rduisant la dure des tudes. Le modle existe dj: ce sont les prpas...

Le systme actuel, o il faut pour trouver un bon travail de plus en plus d'annes post bac (finances par les parents) ou des filires prives, me parait bien plus injuste.




> Pareil que pour les tudes, seul les riches pourront avoir des soins les autres tant pis, ils n'ont qu' crever ....


Il ne s'agit pas de privatiser l'hopital ou la mdecine, mais on pourrait demander  ceux des francais qui en ont les moyens (c'est  dire la majorit) de participer davantage aux frais... Je suis toujours un peu tonn de voir que je peux aller  l'hopital, pour un oui pour un non, et ne RIEN payer, jamais. 

Et ce n'est pas du tout ou rien, on peut assurer la gratuit de certains actes, pour certaines catgories sociales, sans tomber dans le systme actuel qui va manifestement dans le mur...

Mais on peut attendre aussi qu'il explose pour le rformer. A ton avis, qui sera perdant? les riches? ou les pauvres que tu prtends dfendre?

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> - le policier ne descend plus aux archives, il a direct tout le dossier d'un clic de souris, fait des recoupements, etc...(c'est mme parfois trop efficace... )
> - l'infirmier a un dossier patient qui en plus lui lance des alertes si le mdicament n'est pas le bon, ou si il y a une allergie par exemple.
> - le pompier est dans un camion qui est localis en direct 24/24, ce qui fait qu'ils sont envoys d'une opration a une autre directement sans devoir obligatoirement revenir a la caserne entre chaque fausse alerte par exemple. Le systme lui donne aussi une alerte si il oublie du matos a la caserne ou sur place par exemple(systme bien avancs, j ai boss la dedans il y a 2 ans)


Plus performant j'en doute pas mais ca a permis de supprimer combien de pompier?

----------


## Rayek

> Pour les tudes, sans les rendre obligatoirement payantes pour tous, plein de mthodes peuvent exister, en voici que j'aime bien : 
>  - slection a l'entre du master 1 et pas a l'entre du 2 (ca vite de faire une anne pour rien)
>  - genre de numrus clausus a la fin de la premire anne d'tude dans les branches bouches. Si il faut tre dans le top 10 pour avoir un boulot, ca ne sert pas a grand chose de former 200 tudiants 5 annes de suites.


En gros, selon si on est bon ou pas, on a droit  telle ou telle tude ?
Toi je t'aime pas je te saques toute l'anne comme  tu feras pas le mtier que tu veux ....

J'ai toujours voulu bosser dans l'informatique depuis que j'ai 11 ans avec un systme comme le tiens il y a de forte chance que je sois ouvrier dans une boite de travail  la chaine ....

----------


## pmithrandir

Rayek, j'ai 3 remarques : 
 - qui dit numerus clausus dit anonymat indispensable.
 - je laisse quand mme 2 ans de marge avant de payer... cad tout de mme le temps de se planter...
 - je parle de filires bouches, les habituelles STAPS, Socio, philo, etc... Si l'informatique le devient, je pense qu'il vaut mieux tempcher de recevoir des encouragements financiers de l'tat(qui paye la formation)de faire ce que tu aimes plutot que de te payer 80% de ta vie avec des aides de type RSA, etc... On peut toujours continuer a exercer une passion a titre personnel. rien n'empeche les gens d'aller philosopher le soir aprs le boulot... C'est juste dommage de laisser plusieurs centaines de jeunes faire des tudes qui ne mne qu'au RSA.

----------


## micka132

> En gros, selon si on est bon ou pas, on a droit  telle ou telle tude ?


C'est une fois tes tudes choisis... Si t'es pas bon ben je vois pas l'interet de continuer, mme si ca te plait!
Imagine que ton chirurgien il a eu son diplome simplement parce qu'il en avait envie ::calim2:: .

----------


## Rayek

> C'est une fois tes tudes choisis... Si t'es pas bon ben je vois pas l'interet de continuer, mme si ca te plait!
> Imagine que ton chirurgien il a eu son diplome simplement parce qu'il en avait envie.


J'tais bon en informatique mais les autres matire ce n'tait pas , donc je ne devrais pas tre analyste programmeur selon vous ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon je suppose que je me suis pas exprim, mais un ordinateur ne peut pas faire d'arrestation, de perquisition si patrouiller en rue (entk pas pour l'instant...)


Un ordinateur sert  taper les rapports, procs verbaux, comptes rendus, sans compter toutes les informations qui doivent circuler, que ce soit dans le poste de police, dans le service, au au niveau national. Hors, dans pas mal de villes, le parc informatique de la police nationale est  chier. Compltement.

Dernirement j'ai pu voir que dans un mme poste de police, ils avaient des PC hors d'age, des applications moisies, et d'normes problmes de connectique (certains bureaux ont un pc sur le rseau, d'autres pas, les imprimantes sont reconnues au petit bonheur la chance, etc.). Si bien que les policiers ptent un fusible des qu'ils doivent crire le moindre truc avec autre chose qu'un stylo...

Bon s'pas partout pareil, mais a donne une ide :p

----------


## Invit

> J'tais bon en informatique mais les autres matire ce n'tait pas , donc je ne devrais pas tre analyste programmeur selon vous ?


Tu peux l'tre, on embauche en informatique des tas de personnes qui n'y ont pas t forms  l'universit, et dans un monde o une proportion plus faible de la population sera diplome, les autodidactes auront plus leur place.

En revanche, il n'y a pas de raison que la collectivit te finance des tudes o tu vas chouer, parce que tu n'es pas adapt au systme scolaire, ou pas bon dans les autres matires du cursus.

Francois

----------


## Rayek

> Tu peux l'tre, on embauche en informatique des tas de personnes qui n'y ont pas t forms  l'universit, et dans un monde o une proportion plus faible de la population sera diplome, les autodidactes auront plus leur place.
> 
> En revanche, il n'y a pas de raison que la collectivit te finance des tudes o tu vas chouer, parce que tu n'es pas adapt au systme scolaire, ou pas bon dans les autres matires du cursus.
> 
> Francois


Sympa la vie dans votre monde .... Vous vous rendez compte jusqu'o vous voulez aller ?
En gros une "lite" d'un cot et le reste de l'autre ...




> C'est une fois tes tudes choisis... Si t'es pas bon ben je vois pas l'interet de continuer, mme si ca te plait!
> Imagine que ton chirurgien il a eu son diplome simplement parce qu'il en avait envie.


Euh .. tu peux tre bon avec 18 de moyenne et tre "pas bon" car t'as que 12 de moyenne.

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'tais bon en informatique mais les autres matire ce n'tait pas , donc je ne devrais pas tre analyste programmeur selon vous ?


Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que tu veux dire en fait...

Etant donn que les limitation que je met sont : 
 - selectionner en master 1 au lieu de master 2 : ca change rien, a BAC +3 t es analyste programmeur.
 - avoir un numerus clausus pour les filire sans dbouch : ca change rien, c'est pas le cas de l'informatique
 - ne pas financer plus de 2 redoublements dans les tudes suprieures : j'ose esprer que tu n'a pas eu ta licence en plus de 5 annes...

Bref, ca n'a rien a voir avec ton cas.

L'ide est juste de donner un signal fort aux jeunes pour qu'ils regardent non pas juste ce qu'ils aiment(ou croient aimer) mais ce qui peut aussi leur donner un travail.
Et quand on doit passer dans le priv ou se payer ses tudes pour continuer hors numerus clausus(aprs tout, on peut imaginer que le jeune soit capable de payer sa formation en empruntant ou en travaillant), je pense que l'on prend bien conscience de l'effort produit, et de la rentabilit ou non de ce choix.
Quand j'entends des gens qui retardent au maximum la prise de conscience de l'inutilit, utilisons les bons mots, de certaines tudes... a 6-8000 euros par tudiants, ca fait mal...

Encore une fois, on est exactement dans les mme conomie que ce que prvoyait Bayrou dans son programme en optimisant les urgences pour enlever la bobologie et les soins normaux. Une loi peut couter, mais aussi faire conomiser  l'tat beaucoup d'argent. Et cela sans trop changer les habitudes des gens en plus.

EDIT : 



> En gros une "lite" d'un cot et le reste de l'autre ..


Si il y a 20 places au national, tu peux avoir ton diplme, si tu n'es pas dans les 40 premiers, il y a peu de chances qui tu en vois la couleur un jour.
Aprs, rien nempche non plus de croire en ses capacits plus qu'en l'cole, et de se la jouer autodidacte, ou de financer ses tudes soit mme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu peux l'tre, on embauche en informatique des tas de personnes qui n'y ont pas t forms  l'universit, et dans un monde o une proportion plus faible de la population sera diplome, les autodidactes auront plus leur place.
> 
> En revanche, il n'y a pas de raison que la collectivit te finance des tudes o tu vas chouer, parce que tu n'es pas adapt au systme scolaire, ou pas bon dans les autres matires du cursus.
> 
> Francois


Sinon, mme actuellement, il y a des formations diplmantes qui permettent de suivre un cursus vraiment spcialis dans un domaine (dont en info). C'est en gnral assez cher, mais il y a tjrs des moyens de rduire la facture (aides, formation en alternance, etc.)

Il y a aussi les IUT/BTS, mais les places sont de plus en plus chres :s

----------


## micka132

> En gros une "lite" d'un cot et le reste de l'autre ...
> 
> Euh .. tu peux tre bon avec 18 de moyenne et tre "pas bon" car t'as que 12 de moyenne.


Depuis quand on redouble  12? Puis bon, c'est pas question de l'elite d'un cot et le reste de l'autre, c'est d'viter l'acharnement pdagogique, qui ne rime  rien si ce n'est  dvaluer les diplomes...
Ce qui rejoint d'autre dbats que nous avons sur ce forum, et en plus on fait des conomies!

----------


## Rayek

> Etant donn que les limitation que je met sont : 
>  - selectionner en master 1 au lieu de master 2 : ca change rien, a BAC +3 t es analyste programmeur.
>  - avoir un numerus clausus pour les filire sans dbouch : ca change rien, c'est pas le cas de l'informatique
>  - ne pas financer plus de 2 redoublements dans les tudes suprieures : j'ose esprer que tu n'a pas eu ta licence en plus de 5 annes...


Je n'ai pas de licence, je n'ai qu'un niveau Bac + 2 en informatique eu par l'AFPA.

J'ai fait 2 1er anne d'IUT (Malade la 1er anne, la deuxime note liminatoire dans 2 matires autres que l'info) Puis 2 ans de BTS mais pas en info j'ai chou au niveau du diplme car a ne me plaisait pas de faire cette filire (qu'on m'a impos) , Arme Puis AFPA o j'ai eu le diplme haut la main

----------


## Invit

> Sympa la vie dans votre monde .... Vous vous rendez compte jusqu'o vous voulez aller ?
> En gros une "lite" d'un cot et le reste de l'autre ...


As tu remarqu que l'ouvrier agricole, qui fait un boulot nettement plus dur que le tiens, est nettement moins pay que toi? 

As tu remarqu que les plus malins, ceux qui ont de la tchatche, s'en sortent gnralement mieux que les gens un peu simple, ou naifs? 

As tu remarqu que dans ton entreprise, on a tendance  promouvoir certains, et pas d'autres, parce qu'ils travaillent mieux?


Notre monde est aussi le tiens... Il y a d'un ct une "lite", qui travaille dans un bureau, voit son salaire progresser, profite du systme dont il maitrise les astuces, et de l'autres, ben, des gens pour qui c'est un rien plus difficile.

Mais c'est bien sur plus facile  admettre quand on est du bon ct de la barricade...

Francois

----------


## Bousk

> Sympa la vie dans votre monde .... Vous vous rendez compte jusqu'o vous voulez aller ?
> En gros une "lite" d'un cot et le reste de l'autre ...


Voir la facture s'aggraver de plus en plus sous couvert "d'galit des chances", qui drive de plus en plus  "galit de russite"... merci mais va falloir casquer un moment.
On passe tellement de temps  vouloir que tout le monde russisse qu'on en dpense des sommes folles, a va forcment nous retomber sur la tte.

L'galit des chances a consiste  proposer  tous les mmes chances initiales. Ce n'est pas sens fourni  tous le mme rsultat : a, a dpend de l'investissement de chacun.
Malheureusement c'est plutt ce dernier cas aujourd'hui..

Les ides fournies plus hauts ne me semblent pas farfelues, et pas stupides. Et elles ne changent rien au sacro-saint principe de l'galit des chances.

----------


## Rayek

> As tu remarqu que l'ouvrier agricole, qui fait un boulot nettement plus dur que le tiens, est nettement moins pay que toi?


Il y a plus de 3 ans, il devait avoir un meilleur salaire que le miens par rapport aux heures que je faisais ...





> As tu remarqu que les plus malins, ceux qui ont de la tchatche, s'en sortent gnralement mieux que les gens un peu simple, ou naifs?


Ou pas, tu as beau avoir la tchatche au bout d'un moment si le boulot ne suit pas, a se remarque.




> As tu remarqu que dans ton entreprise, on a tendance  promouvoir certains, et pas d'autres, parce qu'ils travaillent mieux?


Vu que niveau promo dans ma boite il n'y en a pas des masses, pas vraiment  ::aie:: 
Niveau travail, on est tous quivalent (on a des entretiens individuels chaque anne et on est tous dans la mme tranche de note)




> Notre monde est aussi le tiens... Il y a d'un ct une "lite", qui travaille dans un bureau, voit son salaire progresser, profite du systme dont il maitrise les astuces, et de l'autres, ben, des gens pour qui c'est un rien plus difficile.


Est ce une raison de faire pareil avec l'ducation. 
L'ducation doit tre la mme pour tous mme si certain ont des difficults.




> Mais c'est bien sur plus facile  admettre quand on est du bon ct de la barricade...
> 
> Francois


Que veux tu dire par la ?
Tu n'as pas toi aussi profiter de cette cole gratuite ?
De ces remboursement de soins ?
Et maintenant tu voudrais les supprimer (ou les rduire ?).

Pour ma part, je suis oblig d'avoir pendant 9-10 mois de l'anne des mdicaments pour diverses allergies (qui progressent chaque anne  ::?: ), des prises de sang pour mon tat, l'anne dernire j'ai eu 2 malaises et j'ai du me faire amener par les pompier  lhpital. 
Si on me remboursait pas je pense que j'aurais les huissiers  ma porte

----------


## javamine

> Ou pas, tu as beau avoir la tchatche au bout d'un moment si le boulot ne suit pas, a se remarque.


Grce au CDI, peu importe si a remarque, ils sont intouchables. Ils arrivent souvent  faire illusion suffisamment longtemps. Quand ils ne peuvent plus ils changent de socit en vantant toutes leurs russites dans la prcdente et a recommence  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> - je parle de filires bouches, les habituelles STAPS, Socio, philo, etc... Si l'informatique le devient, je pense qu'il vaut mieux tempcher de recevoir des encouragements financiers de l'tat(qui paye la formation)de faire ce que tu aimes plutot que de te payer 80% de ta vie avec des aides de type RSA, etc... On peut toujours continuer a exercer une passion a titre personnel. rien n'empeche les gens d'aller philosopher le soir aprs le boulot... C'est juste dommage de laisser plusieurs centaines de jeunes faire des tudes qui ne mne qu'au RSA.


Ta proposition est parfaitement injuste, elle pnalise ceux qui n'ont pas d'argent et qui sont meilleurs pour faire les tudes en question.

Si ces filires sont bouches il faut mettre une slection par le niveau (concours ou dossiers peu importe) pour conserver les meilleurs et les plus motivs, mais certainement pas mettre une barrire financire.

Tu veux retourner au moyen age ou bien ?

L'tat a moins d'argent principalement  cause du systme de la dette mis en place par Pompidou. C'est un puis sans fond, nous ne la rembourserons jamais, d'ailleurs personne ne la remboursera jamais. Le seul moyen de fixer ce bug c'est de refactoriser totalement le systme bancaire. Tant qu'on aura pas fait on aura toujours une memory leaks ternelle. Et supprimer des services tournant en tche de fond ne changera rien au problme.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne trouve pas a injuste.

L'exemple de Rayek est pour moi significatif. L'tat a investit 5 annes dtudes pour qu'il ait un bac +2. Tant mieux pour lui.
Mais ca fait une facture de 50-70 000 euros  terme... Pas si bien que a alors que la dpense normale est de moins de 30 000 euros. (2 annes d'IUT/BTS  14-15 000 euros)


Je suis d'avis de laisser la possibilit de faire des tudes gratuitement pendant 2 annes de redoublement / rorientation. On peut mme remettre a zro ce compteur aprs 10 ans par exemple pour les tudes tardives ou les changement de domaine.(et en exclure certaines annes avec comme justification la maladie ou la grossesse) Des rgles eistent qui font ce genre de chose pour les bourses, aprs un certain nombre d'anne dans chaque cycle, on y a plus droit.

Par contre,  un moment, il faut regarder ce que l'on dpense, et ce que l'on rcolte. On aurait eu 2 analystes pour le prix qu' couter la formation d'un seul. D'un point de vue budgtaire c'est pas top tout de mme.

Aprs, comme je le dis, la solidarit revient pour moi a donner a tous leur chance. Si certains croient, peut tre  raison, qu'ils vont y arriver avec le temps, ca ne me choque pas que l'tat dise a un moment, et bien, tu crois en toi, tu t'assumes. nous on ne garantie plus tes dpenses.

Il restera qui... 
Les riches dsuvres pour lesquels on a pas  payer.(peu nombreux)
Ceux qui n'ont pas le niveau mais qui s'enttent, c'est  dire pas grand monde sur fond propre.
Les autres seront tous largus.

A un moment, je pense qu'il est bon de dire : ok, la t a pas le iveau, on va pas te donner le diplome parce que c'est la mode ou parce que tu ressayes des dizaines de fois.( un moment, ca passerait pour tout le monde...)



Tient, une autre source de revenu, limiter les indemnits chmages  150% du smic maximum, soit environ 1500 euros, quelques soient les revenus prcdents.
Parce que tous ceux qui gagnent plus sont capable de rduire leur train de vie, mais surtout ont bien souvent un matelas de secours qu'ils peuvent entamer dans les priodes de disette.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tient, une autre source de revenu, limiter les indemnits chmages  150% du smic maximum, soit environ 1500 euros, quelques soient les revenus prcdents.
> Parce que tous ceux qui gagnent plus sont capable de rduire leur train de vie, mais surtout ont bien souvent un matelas de secours qu'ils peuvent entamer dans les priodes de disette.


Humm si tu as un pret pour ta maison, ta voiture pas sur que tu puisses si rapidement reduire ton train de vie et mme un petit matelas (encore faut-il qu'il ne soit pas mis sur des placement  "long" terme) ca fond assez vite.
Sans compter un couple qui travaillerait au mme endroit et dont l'entreprise fermerait, les deux se retrouvent au chomage au mme moment

----------


## javamine

> Je suis d'avis de laisser la possibilit de faire des tudes gratuitement pendant 2 annes de redoublement / rorientation.


Mme si je suis plutt d'accord avec ton raisonnement, il y a quand mme quelque chose qui me chagrine.

Avant de mettre un tel systme en place, il va falloir penser  orienter correctement les tudiants. Car l il y a une incomptence chronique de l'ducation nationale  conseiller correctement. Sorti du Bac, c'est "tu te dmerdes". Pas tonnant que beaucoup se trompent. 
Quand je repense  toutes les neries qu'on a pu me sortir lorsque je demandais des conseils sur mon choix d'tudes, je me flicite de ne pas les avoir cout.

Autre exemple : les tudes dsires se font  l'autre bout de la France. Besoin de travailler pendant un an pour pouvoir financer ce dplacement. Du coup l'tudiant s'inscrit dans une autre filire prs de chez lui et a un job  ct le temps d'avoir les moyens de partir loin. 
Tu me diras, il aurait pu juste se contenter de travailler sans faire une anne d'tudes. Mais le soucis c'est que les mentalits font qu'il est beaucoup plus difficile de se faire accepter si tu es sorti du systme scolaire.

Bref ton systme est un peu idaliste, il ne marcherait que si les gens qui le faisait fonctionner taient tous intelligent. Vu le systme actuel, c'est loin d'tre le cas  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tient, une autre source de revenu, limiter les indemnits chmages  150% du smic maximum, soit environ 1500 euros, quelques soient les revenus prcdents.


Le risque c'est de limiter la consommation car tout le monde voudra grossir son pargne de prcaution au cas o.

----------


## Invit

> L'ducation doit tre la mme pour tous mme si certain ont des difficults.


L'ducation doit tre accessible  tous, mais il doit aussi y avoir un minimum d'exigence,  l'entre et  la sortie. Sinon, cela ne s'appelle plus une universit mais une garderie (c'est dj un peu le cas, et a ne trompe personne : regarde le chomage des jeunes "surdiploms").




> Que veux tu dire par la ?


Que personne n'a de mal avec la rmunration et l'avancement au mrite quand il est bien pay et promu, mais que certains trouvent cela injuste et litiste quand ils se retrouvent du mauvais ct (celui o l'on est mal pay et pas promu). 

Je plains ces gens, surtout quand ils sont jeunes, parce qu'is vont avoir une vie trs dsagrable.




> Tu n'as pas toi aussi profiter de cette cole gratuite ?
> De ces remboursement de soins ?
> Et maintenant tu voudrais les supprimer (ou les rduire ?).


En fait, non. Je suis issu de ces filires slectives, je n'ai jamais redoubl, y compris en prpa, et j'ai commenc  travailler bien avant d'avoir fini mes tudes, quant  la maladie, je suis tellement mal organis que je ne me fais  peu prs rien rembourser.

Mais quand bien mme... On parle de tout cela ici parce qu'il y a comme un problme aujourd'hui. On n'arrive plus  financer le systme. Et dire, comme marco46 qu'on ne paiera jamais la dette ne rgle rien : le problme, ce n'est pas la dette (encore que, si on ne la rembourse pas, certains vont dcouvrir qu'une partie de leurs conomies sont de la dette, et vont s'vaporer), mais les dficits, et c'est  cause d'eux qu'il est difficile d'envoyer bouler les mchants banquiers...

Donc oui, il faudrait supprimer certains avantages, et en rduire d'autres, et augmenter les impots. C'est un peu l'objet de ce fil.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'avis de laisser la possibilit de faire des tudes gratuitement pendant 2 annes de redoublement / rorientation.


A mon avis, une bonne solution serait de mettre la slection  l'entre en fac, au lieu de la reporter en fin de premire anne, ce qui fait que des tas d'tudiants errent de filire en filire. En dsengorgeant la premire anne, ca permettrait aussi d'avoir une fac qui suit un peu mieux les lves (plus de petites classes, moins d'amphi, plus de controle continue). L'absence d'encadrement, de controle, voire le je m'en foutisme de certains enseignants est une grosse partie du problme.

Ca ferait une fac plus petite, plus efficaces, des lves motivs... 
En gros, il faut en finir avec l'ide que glander en fac est un droit humain inalinable, et accepter de considerer que l'ducation suprieure est un investissement que fait la socit sur des individus, en change duquel elle a le droit de dmander des contreparties.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> A mon avis, une bonne solution serait de mettre la slection  l'entre en fac, au lieu de la reporter en fin de premire anne, ce qui fait que des tas d'tudiants errent de filire en filire.


Il y a dj une slection, le diplme du Baccalaurat. Qui ne vaut plus grand chose, certes, mais  mon avis, c'est plutt de ce ct l qu'il faudrait faire bouger les choses (et expliquer correctement aux centaines d'tudiants en psycho/histoire/maths que 3 d'entre eux auront un poste  la fin).

----------


## micka132

> Il y a dj une slection, le diplme du Baccalaurat. Qui ne vaut plus grand chose, certes, mais  mon avis, c'est plutt de ce ct l qu'il faudrait faire bouger les choses (et expliquer correctement aux centaines d'tudiants en psycho/histoire/maths que 3 d'entre eux auront un poste  la fin).


Oui le bac fut un lement de slection, mais ca fait une bonne quinzaine d'anne que ce n'est plus le cas... Apres pour les maths c'est pas vraiment une fillire o les gens se bousculent aux portes, tant donn la difficult et le trs peu de reconnaissance du domaine, bref je pense pas que ca soit le secteur le plus bouch!

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il y a dj une slection, le diplme du Baccalaurat. Qui ne vaut plus grand chose, certes, mais  mon avis, c'est plutt de ce ct l qu'il faudrait faire bouger les choses .


Ca n'est pas vraiment la tendance actuelle (85% de russite cette anne .... sans commentaires).

----------


## ManusDei

Oui mais bon, c'est quand mme un des buts premiers du Bac, aprs le socle de connaissances que s'est cens reprsenter ?
Donc est-ce qu'on veut s'en servir correctement, ou rajouter une couche supplmentaire (la slection  l'entre  la fac)  l'usine  gaz ?

PS : "s'est cens" <- con bien de photes deux grands-mres ?

----------


## Bousk

> Ca n'est pas vraiment la tendance actuelle (85% de russite cette anne .... sans commentaires).


En baisse de 1.5 points, ils vont se pencher dessus pour voir ce qui n'a pas march.  ::cry::

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je suis assez contre la slection a l'entre de l'universit pour plusieurs raisons : 
 - la vie de citoyen majeur, de personne qui vit chez soit etc... est trs diffrente de la vie de lycen. Etre un bon tudiant, c'est aussi 50% de comportement personnel, de discipline de travail, etc. Ce role est parfois pris par les parents au lyce, mais une fois seul, on voit ce que vaut la personne.
 - le lyce gnraliste peut laisser passer des perles, qui ne se reveleront que dans des tudes dans leur domaine. Par exemple, qui peut dire qui sera bon ou mauvais en algo en regardant un bulletin de note de lyce. Pareil pour la motivation.

Pour ces raisons, je prfre laisser aux gens leur chance de briller dans ce qu'ils aiment.

De plus, pour l'orientation, je pense que si on met une contrainte forte aux gens qui ttonnent trop, ils vont peut tre aussi prendre le problme un peu plus srieusement et chercher des infos un peu partout en dehors des conseillers d'orientations.

Pour le chmage, oui, je pense que les gens se feront un matelas, dans un premier temps. 
J'y vois quelques consquences positives / ngatives
 - positive : on incite les gens  avoir de l'argent de cot, donc on les aide indirectement  ne pas payer de frais de dcouvert(puisqu'ils ont un quilibre a plusieurs milliers d'euros et non a 0) Au final, j'y vois un gain de pouvoir d'achat puisque l'on diminue les frais bancaires.
 - positive : on conomise de l'argent public
 - ngative : on grve un peu la consommation pour quelques mois

----------


## Invit

> - la vie de citoyen majeur, de personne qui vit chez soit etc... est trs diffrente de la vie de lycen.


Je ne vois pas en quoi ca regarde l'universit... Un jeune qui travaille vit en citoyen majeur, un tudiant qui dort chez papa maman (ou revient tous les week ends avec son linge sale et mange au restau U) n'a pas une vie trs diffrente de la vie lycenne.

Et a fait cher l'ducation  l'indpendance...

En revanche, la mthode fac, qui consiste (si tu prends l'examen final) a te laisser aller en cours si tu veux, et  tout jouer sur un examen de fin d'anne, est ridicule. Dans la "vraie vie", personne ne ferait cela mme avec des salaris adultes. Tu parierais combien sur un projet de dveloppement o tu dirais  l'quipe, vous venez bosser si vous voulez, vous grez tout vous mme, et je veux le livrable  telle date... Le tout dit  des jeunes avec beaucoup de prtentions et peu de cervelle, sortant juste de chez papa maman, l'acn au vent, il ne faut pas s'tonner que a marche si mal.

Comme par hasard, les formations qui marchent sont un peu plus directives...




> - le lyce gnraliste peut laisser passer des perles, qui ne se reveleront que dans des tudes dans leur domaine. Par exemple, qui peut dire qui sera bon ou mauvais en algo en regardant un bulletin de note de lyce. Pareil pour la motivation.


La fac aussi, tous les systmes en fait. C'est pour cela qu'on a, et qu'on aura toujours des autodidactes et des gens forms hors systme. Cette seconde chance me parait relever davantage de la formation professionnelle des adultes que de l'universit. En fac, c'est souvent l'excuse bateau: j'ai rien branl cette anne parce que je cherche ma voie.

Il me parait trs inefficace de prendre tout le monde dans l'espoir qu'un tout petit nombre se rvle, miraculeusement...

Mais surtout, dans la mesure ou l'universit opre une slection (actuellement pendant les trois premires annes), pourquoi ne pas la faire ds le dbut? Actuellement, ca coute de l'argent et ca gnre de la frustration... 


La formation en maths, c'est diffrent de psycho ou langues. Le problme de fond, c'est que les bons en maths sont gnralement en prpas, o se trouvent les dbouchs. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

pour expliciter, non pas que ca regarde la fac, mais j'ai vu pas mal de gens trs srieux au lyce, enfin, que papa maman encadrait bien au lyce... avec des bon rsultats qui une fois chez eux stoppaient tout efforts et allait s'amuser.

Au contraire, des gens moins bon, mais qui se trouvait une voie avaient de meilleurs rsultats.

Si on veut avoir les meilleurs  la fin, je pense qu'il serait idiot de refuser  quelqu'un la chance d'tudier dans son domaine pour la premire anne, et donc de faire ses preuves...

Vous tiez aussi bon en svt, en physique ou en math qu'en info vous ?

Aprs, ton systme est peut tre valable... il faudrait faire des valuation  la sortie du bac, voir qui on aurait pris et qui on aurait cart, et vrifier 3 annes plus tard le pourcentage d'erreur... Ltude n'est pas trop complexe et ne prend que 3 annes. 

En plus, il faut voir comment se fait la selection, sur dossier, sur examen(cher et complexe  organiser)... tu risques de faire un gros tri par l'argent finalement.

----------


## Invit

> En plus, il faut voir comment se fait la selection, sur dossier, sur examen(cher et complexe  organiser)... tu risques de faire un gros tri par l'argent finalement.


Un tel systme existe avec les prpas et certaines IUT. La plupart du temps, c'est sur dossier, avec parfois des entretiens. Je n'ai pas l'impression que cela slectionne sur l'argent (bien au contraire, en fait). 

Pour connaitre un peu les deux (je viens de prpa, j'y ai une fille actuellement, et j'enseigne en IUT depuis une dizaine d'annes), j'ai l'impression que ce systme est intressant pour tout le monde.

Pour les lves, il y a un peu plus d'encadrement qu'en fac (mais moins qu'au lyce), et donc la marche est moins haute, et le deal est plus clair.

Pour les profs, les classes sont nombreuses (une prpa type, c'est souvent 50 personnes), mais le fait que les lves travaillent rend le boulot nettement plus motivant (dans la classe de ma fille, certains profs font du rattrapage sur leur temps libre, gratuit, d'autres du soutien par mail pendant les  vacances, le prof d'anglais tenait un chat en anglais toutes les semaines, etc...).

Ca demanderait bien sur  chacun de prendre ses responsabilits : aux tudiants comme aux profs. C'est peut tre cela le plus difficile...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a dj une slection, le diplme du Baccalaurat. Qui ne vaut plus grand chose, certes, mais  mon avis, c'est plutt de ce ct l qu'il faudrait faire bouger les choses (et expliquer correctement aux centaines d'tudiants en psycho/histoire/maths que 3 d'entre eux auront un poste  la fin).





> En baisse de 1.5 points, ils vont se pencher dessus pour voir ce qui n'a pas march.


mouais.. Vers chez moi c'est 88.5% de russite...  ::roll:: 

Et aprs on se demande...





> Un tel systme existe avec les prpas et certaines IUT. La plupart du temps, c'est sur dossier, avec parfois des entretiens. Je n'ai pas l'impression que cela slectionne sur l'argent (bien au contraire, en fait). 
> 
> Pour connaitre un peu les deux (je viens de prpa, j'y ai une fille actuellement, et j'enseigne en IUT depuis une dizaine d'annes), j'ai l'impression que ce systme est intressant pour tout le monde.


Ma soeur, qui a t prof dans un IUT toute sa vie (et est  la retraite depuis 2 ans) dit que maintenant environ 90% des gens qui sortent entrent en Licence...  En truandant un max : copi-coll du Net, etc etc..

C'est comme le bac : a avoir trop pouss vers les diplmes,  forcer "lgalit des niveaux" (forcment vers le bas), on force "l'galit du chmage" et 'l'galit de la nullit", avec l'ingalit des milieux.. 

L'litisme est de plus en plus prsent, sous le prtexte d'un galitarisme.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je m'tonnes que personne n'ait voqu la possibilit d'augmenter  la fois la CSG (pour toucher les revenus financiers, les mnages aiss) et le taux plus elev de la TVA (pour toucher les importations) mais laisser tel quel le taux plus faible de la TVA (pour ne pas affecter les denres de base).

Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'il soit une coincidence que les deux impts les plus rentables soient aussi les plus simples  collecter...pour que l'IR ou autres deviennent des impts plus importants, il faudrait dj reformer leur mode de collecte, notament avec le prlvement  la source et la fin du bordel que sont les niches, crdits d'impts et autresje ne suis pas contre le principe des crdits d'impts mais il faudrait que ce soit plus simple et  mon avis moins cumulatif.

----------


## souviron34

tout  fait..

J'y ai pens ce matin en regardant le thread..

Mais l'augmentation des 2 est bien ce qu'l y a dans l'air en ce moment..

Enfin, comme dj dit  moultes reprises, le "problme" pour nos politiiciens  mettre l'impt  la source est que d'un seul coup le salari franais se rendra compte que son taux d'imposition est d'environ 55%... Alors qu'on n'arrte pas de nous rpter que la Sude et autres pays nordiques sont pires que nous..
(_il y aurait encore une petite "niche", en gardant spar les termes cotisations "salariales" et "patronales". Mais les gens sont pas c.ns et savent faire des additions.._)

Pas trs populaire...

Plus un "manque  gagner"" temporaire pour l'anne de transition.. 

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi que ce serait dj une grande avance...  Que ce soit en terme de traitement, de rcupration, et d'intrt pour tous.. Etant citoyen d'un pays qui pratique a, franchement c'est plus simple  grer quand tu es salari, et aussi pour le gouvernement et les entreprises..

----------


## Invit

> Je m'tonnes que personne n'ait voqu la possibilit d'augmenter  la fois la CSG (pour toucher les revenus financiers, les mnages aiss) et le taux plus elev de la TVA (pour toucher les importations) mais laisser tel quel le taux plus faible de la TVA (pour ne pas affecter les denres de base).


C'tait exactement ce que faisait la TVA sociale du prcdent gouvernement : la baisse des charges patronales tait compense par une hausse de la TVA  19.6, et une autre hausse du taux de la CSG sur les revenus financiers.

Mais il parait que c'tait injuste, alors le nouveau gouvernement l'a abroge, enfin, pas tout  fait... il a abrog la baisse des charges et la hausse de la TVA, mais pas celle de la CSG...




> Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'il soit une coincidence que les deux impts les plus rentables soient aussi les plus simples  collecter...pour que l'IR ou autres deviennent des impts plus importants, il faudrait dj reformer leur mode de collecte


Non, la collecte, mme quand a coute cher, ca reste une toute petite partie des charges de l'Etat. Le problme de l'IR, c'est l'assiette : comme la moiti des mnages ne sont pas assujettis, et que les abattements le rduisent comme peau de chagrin pour la moiti des autres, a ne peut pas rapporter, mme en taxant  200% les mchants riches...

Ensuite, le problme qu'voque Souviron est tout  fait rel... Le sport favori des politiques consiste  dissimuler l'impot, c'est  dire  l'augmenter en faisant croire qu'il baisse. Pour cela, on essaie de stabiliser, voire de diminuer, les impots les plus visibles (IR, charges sociales), et on leur substitue toutes sortes de petites taxes et contributions. Regarde  l'occasion tes taxes locales, ta facture d'eau ou d'lectricit, c'est un vrai bonheur.

Et comme ces petites taxes sont gnralement assises sur les choses les plus banales (l'eau, l'lectricit, l'enlevement des ordures, le logement), et  taux constant, elles sont bien videmment parfaitement injustes...

Francois

----------


## Neuromancien2

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que vous avez du voir les nouvelles, le gouvernement voudrait augmenter la CSG pour financer les dficits et baisser les charges salariales.
> 
> Ca ressemble a la TVA sociale, mais j'avoue avoir du mal a valuer laquelle est la mieux, et en quoi la CSG va tre mieux ou moins bien que la TVA comme moyen de prlvement.


C'est une proposition absurde : on reprend d'une main ce qu'on a donn de l'autre, mais le niveau gnral des prlvements ne baisse pas.

Si on veut compenser une baisse des charges, une forme de TVA sociale me semble prfrable . Mais il est indispensable de rduire le poids total des prlvements de manire significative. Au lieu de chercher  compenser cette baisse, il faut rduire les dpenses.

Les entreprises attendent un cadre stable et une baisse durable des prlvements, pas une mesure limite qui peut tre remise en cause par un prochain gouvernement. Cette instabilit cre une incertitude aussi dommageable  l'activit conomique que le niveau des prlvements lui-mme.

----------


## souviron34

> Si on veut compenser une baisse des charges, une forme de TVA sociale me semble prfrable . Mais il est indispensable de rduire le poids total des prlvements de manire significative. Au lieu de chercher  compenser cette baisse, il faut rduire les dpenses.


Il est d'ailleurs plus qu'ironique (_et attristant pour la Politique_) que aprs tout le battage que nous avons eu depuis 1 an 1/2 sur "l'abomination" que reprsentait la TVA sociale de Sarko, la solution prne aujourd'hui soit exactement la mme chose...

Comme quoi...

Les promesses et les mots d'ordre n'engagent que ceux qui y croient...

----------


## pmithrandir

la solutions me semblent de toute faon absurde... un franais coute cher, mais le cout de la main duvre n'est pas toujours le seul critre. 

Ce que l'on disait avec fcharton dans un autre poste, c'est que la rigidit du contrat de travail tait au moins aussi dommageable que les charges.

Pour ma part, si on me proposait un contrat ou je me fait virer sans raison en 15 jours mais ou j'ai le chmage derrire, mme a 80%, j'accepterai sans soucis. Je ne demanderais surement pas la mme rmunration, mais le principe ne me gnrait pas. (je sais conomiser et adapter mon niveau de vie a mes revenus).

Et cette possibilit pour les petites entreprises, je pense qu'elle serait trs bnfiques. Mme pour les grandes, mais avec une raison plus srieuse. Et qu'on en finisse avec toutes les indemnits de licenciement en dehors du pravis lgal.

Si on se paye une TVA sociale ou une CSG, ou n'importe quel prlvement, ca sera encore une fois un cout supplmentaires pour la scurit de l'emploi... et donc moins d'argent dans ma poche pour que des mecs qui ne font pas correctement leur boulot puisse rester en poste.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quelle est la diffrence entre augmenter la CSG de 2% et la TVA de 2% ?


rponse: ultra simple  ::mouarf:: 
comme la CSG c'est retenu  du salaire (ou des prestations chmage/revenus retraite si je me trompe pas) la CSG tu vas quasiment y contribuer tout le temps si tu perois un revenu..

Par contre la TVA plus tu consommes plus tu paies d'impts  ::aie:: 
donc moi comme je dpense le strict minimum en nourriture et que j'achte une pair de chaussettes tous les 6 mois eh bien je ne paie pas beaucoup de TVA  ::mouarf:: 
Moralit ce sont les familles avec des enfants qui risquent d'tre pnalises because socit de consommation et son grand pouvoir d'attraction
Ne pas oublier que parmi les actes de consommation une grande partie c'est des achats compulsifs donc autant de TVA pour l'Etat qui rentre  ::mouarf:: 

le bel cran plat en vente  Carrefour ou  la FNAC  999euros ( eh ! La technique darrondir  un euro en dessous c'est totalement dpass,faudrait dire cela aux commerciaux ) eh bien a fait quasiment 200 euros dans la poche de l'Etat puisque la TVA est  19,6 sur ce genre de produits de consommation

----------


## Mat.M

> - est il raisonnable d'avoir 36 000 communes? plus des communauts de communes? et des dpartements? et des rgions?


si tu supprimes les 36000 communes alors comment occuper les Directions Dpartementale de l'Equipement DDE locales ?  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 
ceci dit c'est exact c'est une hrsie de maintenir administrativement autant de communes , c'tait bien du temps de Napolon mais maintenant avec les moyens technologiques que l'on a  porte de main cela n'a plus raison d'tre.
Je suis d'accord pour que l'on supprime les dpartements et les cantons

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention tout de mme, parce que pour avoir t responsable associatif, je peux vous assurer qu'on en avait ras le bol de devoir nous dplacer pour prsenter nos dossier de demande de subvention.

Je devais faire Angoulme Poitiers, la plupart du temps  mes frais et souvent pour qu'on me dise non au bout de 5 minutes... et sous pretexte qu'on est bnvoles et qu'on ne travaille pas, les gens pensent que l'on a du temps... ce qui n'est pas vrai. 

Je l'ai fait 2 annes, et quand je suis parti, personne n'avait le courage de reprendre le flambeaux... alors que les discussions avec les mairies locales taient beaucoup plus simple.

Et supprimer les chelon locaux, c'est encourager a tout centraliser...

----------


## souviron34

mouais..

D'un autre ct, nous avons :

communes
communauts de communes
cantons
pays
dpartement
rgion
national
europen

a fait pas un peu beaucoup ??????

Je pense que cantons et pays devraient sauter, au minimum...

Ensuite, vraisembablement dpartements en tant que tels... a peut tre (c'est dj) des sections au sein de la rgion...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> mouais..
> 
> D'un autre ct, nous avons :
> 
> communes
> communauts de communes
> cantons
> pays
> dpartement
> ...


C'est quoi le "pays"?

Et il me semble que les cantons sont justes des circonscriptions electorales pour les conseillers gnraux...cela dit, a-t-on besoin du conseil gnral lu?

Quand au "tout centraliser", il y des avantages et des inconvnients mais faire de la centralisation un mal en soi a n'a pas de sens  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs, la communaut de communes, ce n'est que les communes qui crent des services centraliss pour conomiser de l'argent  l'origine. Du coup, on se demande  quoi sert le departement, mais bon...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est quoi le "pays"?


Un dcoupage de plus , qui cette fois dpend du dput.. Et est donc assujetti aux exigences/demandes de l'intrt du Parti plutt qu'aux intrt des communes comme les Communauts.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pays_%2..._territoire%29





> Et il me semble que les cantons sont justes des circonscriptions electorales pour les conseillers gnraux...cela dit, a-t-on besoin du conseil gnral lu?


Exactement ce que je dis.. Maintenant que il y a les communes, les communauts de communes, et le dpartement, pourquoi des cantons ??





> Quand au "tout centraliser", il y des avantages et des inconvnients mais faire de la centralisation un mal en soi a n'a pas de sens


Absoument... 

Simplement un empilement de couches, outre le cot, engendre une  complexit administrative sans prcdents.. Et une armada de "petits chefs"... 





> D'ailleurs, la communaut de communes, ce n'est que les communes qui crent des services centraliss pour conomiser de l'argent  l'origine. Du coup, on se demande  quoi sert le departement, mais bon...


D'autant plus que aucun dpartement n'est autonome depuis la rgionalisation de Deferre en 1981.. C'est la Rgion qui gre, dirige, et ordonne...

----------


## Bousk

> Par contre la TVA plus tu consommes plus tu paies d'impts 
> donc moi comme je dpense le strict minimum en nourriture et que j'achte une pair de chaussettes tous les 6 mois eh bien je ne paie pas beaucoup de TVA 
> Moralit ce sont les familles avec des enfants qui risquent d'tre pnalises because socit de consommation et son grand pouvoir d'attraction
> Ne pas oublier que parmi les actes de consommation une grande partie c'est des achats compulsifs donc autant de TVA pour l'Etat qui rentre


La TVA a aussi "l'avantage" de tirer partie du tourisme  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Du coup, on se demande  quoi sert le departement, mais bon...


C'est un peu comme le canton, a sert  lire les dputs !
(par contre, a sert  quoi un dput ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## v1cent

L'organisation dpartement / commune n'avait pas l'air de si mal marcher ...

Je vois pas pourquoi on a tout compliqu. Qu'il y ait ensuite des associations de communes (i.e. des communauts de communes) pour mutualiser des trucs pourquoi pas, mais a doit rester de l'ordre du facultatif et tre la responsabilit de la commune.

Idem pour les dpartement. Pourquoi un dpartement ne pourrait pas adhrer  la rgion qu'il veut quand il veut.

AMHA, le problme n'est pas l'existence de multiples chelles, qui peuvent toutes tre utiles ou non dans certaines situations, c'est l'organisation depuis Paris de toutes ces chelles, leur gnralisation, la dfinitions rigides des comptences de machin et truc, les dmarches  rallonge pour pourvoir changer.

Aprs si vous prfrez l'organisation communaut de communes / rgions, ou autre, je m'en fout personnellement. Je vois un intrt  avoir une chelle locale qui gre les problmes locaux (taille des trottoirs, rues, coles), une chelle intermdiaire qui gre les questions "rgionales" (prisons, lyces, routes), et une chelle nationale qui gre la coordination des lois au sein d'une mme culture (la dfinition mme de l'chelle nationale pouvant tre variable selon les gens). Par contre entretenir des cohortes d'lus pour les chelles intermdiaire, j'ai du mal.

Mais qui a dcid de a au fait ? A oui, des lus, a vous tonne que les lus se reproduisent ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour,




> Quelle est la diffrence entre augmenter la CSG de 2% et la TVA de 2% ?
> Ce que je comprends, 
>  - c'est qu'avec la CSG on ne taxe pas les touristes



pris au sens strict on ne taxe pas les touristes c'est exact.
Mais faut pas oublier que non seulement les touristes paient la TVA mais ils paient aussi des taxes de sjour en htellerie

----------


## Mat.M

> Si on a 55% de notre budget qui part dans la fonction publique, on peut aussi lgitimement essayer de l'optimiser.
> Et l'optimisation, en entreprise, ca passe par : 
>  - la destruction / restructuration d'quipes qui ne sont plus utiles.
>  - le licenciement des gens qui ne font pas leur travail.
>  - le dpart "volontaire" des gens qui sont trop souvent malade, ou souvent qui le prtendent... avoir par exemple pris tous ses congs, toutes ses RTT, toutes ses journes maladies et tous ses jours pour enfant malade... plusieurs annes de suite est un bon indice de personnel  changer au plus vite.


logiquement et _stricto sensu_ oui
Mais tant donn qu'il y a un nombre lev de chmeurs en France virer des fonctionnaires ne ferait qu'accroitre le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi.
Parce que les fonctionnaires ne sont spcialistes que dans leurs domaines, or les activits de la fonction publique c'est difficilement transposable dans le Priv sauf peut-tre des fonctions comme comptable
Ou alors si on vire beaucoup de fonctionnaires il faudrait leur payer des stages de reconversion

----------


## pmithrandir

Mat.M, 
Je pense que selon les cas, mieux vaut se dbarrasser de quelques lments inutiles, quitte a en faire des chomeurs, plutot que de "crer" de l'emploi.

Le rle de l'tat, comme d'une entreprise n'a jamais t de crer de l'emploi, sauf en priode de grand travaux. L'tat peut juste soutenir l'emploi, par exemple en lancant des programmes de renovations lorsque le batiment est sinistr... 

Dans une quipe, mettons que l'on a une productivit moyenne de 100. Si tout le monde est entre 80 et 120, tout va bien. Maintenant, si il y en a un a 60, qui n'est pas dfavoris par rapport aux autres... on va avoir une productivit qui va descdre a 90, puis 80, etc... pour tendre vers 60 au bout du compte. (les bons lments sont muts a leur demande(ils en ont marre de bosser comme des cons pour que d'autres se la coule douce) et les nouveaux venus sonty intgr avec les bonne habitudes de l'quipe.

Et c'est de la faute d'une seule personne, et d'un systme  la con.

En plus, tout l'argent conomis, que je pense on peut compter en plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'euro de salaire et de productivit par an, peut tre rinvesti dans des activit d'avenirs, et pas dans les charges fixes. La on a une chance de crer de l'emploi utile.

On peut aussi se dire que l'on pourrait autoriser le licenciement dans la fonction publique, sans viser les reductions d'effectifs, mais juste les gains de productivit. En imposant que tout salari licenci soit remplac dans les 3 mois par exemple.

Ce n'est pas le travail qui manque pour rendre la vie communautaire plus agrable. L'tat a du mal a assurer ses services, donc si on a des gains de productivit quelque part, on saura surement les rutiliser ailleur, quitte a former les gens.

Et pour ceux qui se retrouve au chomage, grand bien leur fasse, ils vivront la vie normale de quelqu'un qui ne veut pas travailler... pauvre et sans vraiment d'avenir. Je n'irai pas pleurer sur leur sort, ils ont la mme chance que les autres de trouver un emploi. Et je prfre salari quelqu'un qui veut travailler, plutot que quelqu'un qui ne veut pas.

----------


## Invit

Hummm perso je prefere la tva car je pense que l'on peut mieux maitriser notre budget, j ecrain que HOLLAND taxe sur la csg uniquement pour se diffrencier de SARKO, ceci dit durant le quinquennat de SARKO il n'avait pas instaurer ce dit tva alors qu'il aurait pu le faire...

Si je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter, j'achete pas alors que la csg on nous prleve  la source du revenu...et du patrimoine (si j'ai bien compris)

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> durant le quinquennat de SARKO il n'avait pas instaurer ce dit tva alors qu'il aurait pu le faire...


Pourtant le gouvernement sous la prsidence Sarkozy l'a finalement vote. Elle devait prendre effet en octobre 2012. Elle n'a finalement pas pris effet car depuis le nouveau gouvernement lu entre temps a fait abroger la loi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Parce que les fonctionnaires ne sont spcialistes que dans leurs domaines, or les activits de la fonction publique c'est difficilement transposable dans le Priv sauf peut-tre des fonctions comme comptable


Leur domaine, l'administration ? Parce que bon, les secrtaires, assistants, comptables, chef d'quipe et autres, il y en a plein dans le priv. Fonctionnaire c'est un statut, pas un mtier, et le mtier que pratique un fonctionnaire existe aussi dans le priv. Pas toujours dans le mme contexte, de mme qu'un informaticien qui change de mission change (souvent) de contexte, mais de l  parler de reconversion, il y a un monde.

Une partie des chercheurs sont fonctionnaires, et ils pourraient se recaser dans le priv (mieux pays en plus).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourtant le gouvernement sous la prsidence Sarkozy l'a finalement vote. Elle devait prendre effet en octobre 2012. Elle n'a finalement pas pris effet car depuis le nouveau gouvernement lu entre temps a fait abroger la loi.


 ::mouarf::  C'est ce qu'on appelle du "foutage de gu**le" de premire de la part de Sarko & co (sa grande spcialit). 
On parle du loi, on la fait passer en conseil des ministres mais on dit qu'on la soumet au parlement ... aprs les lections. Ben voyons. J'aurais bien aim voir a, si les lecteurs l'avaient rlu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fregolo52

Attendons les rsultats du rapport Gaulois pour savoir ce qui sera retenu par le Gouvernement.

Je pense que cet homme est la "personne idale", il a t  la tte de 2 normes groupes : public et priv.

Il semblerait que la TVA ne bouge pas. La CSG impt invent par la gauche magnifi par la gauche.  ::oops::

----------


## GPPro

> Leur domaine, l'administration ? Parce que bon, les secrtaires, assistants comptables, chef d'quipe et autres, il y en a plein dans le priv. Fonctionnaire c'est un statut, pas un mtier, et le mtier que pratique un fonctionnaire existe aussi dans le priv. Pas toujours dans le mme contexte, de mme qu'un informaticien qui change de mission change (souvent) de contexte, mais de l  parler de reconversion, il y a un monde.
> 
> Une partie des chercheurs sont fonctionnaires, et ils pourraient se recaser dans le priv (mieux pays en plus).


Le dogmatisme fait dire des neries assez norme.

Tu as t chercheur, tu t'es reconverti dans le priv ? Moi oui. Si je n'tais pas attach  la France par ma famille, autant te dire que je ne serais pas l pour en parlant, les recruteurs franais ne jurant que par les diplmes d'ingnieur.

Au moindre soupon de crise les dpenses de R&D sont supprimes dans le priv, il est clair qu'en supprimant la recherche publique on pourra certainement s'en sortir...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le dogmatisme fait dire des neries assez norme.
> 
> Tu as t chercheur, tu t'es reconverti dans le priv ? Moi oui. Si je n'tais pas attach  la France par ma famille, autant te dire que je ne serais pas l pour en parlant, les recruteurs franais ne jurant que par les diplmes d'ingnieur.
> 
> Au moindre soupon de crise les dpenses de R&D sont supprimes dans le priv, il est clair qu'en supprimant la recherche publique on pourra certainement s'en sortir...


J'ai rajout la ligne sur les chercheurs en ditant le post, j'aurais du la nuancer en effet, je suis all un peu vite sur cette phrase (je connais que le domaine de l'aronautique, et l'industrie ne peut pas se passer d'avoir ses propres chercheurs sur ce domaine, ou n'y arrive pas).

Reste tout l'administratif, qui n'est pas plus diffrent en passant du public au priv qu'en passant d'une entreprise prive  une autre.

----------


## mala92

> .. les recruteurs franais ne jurant que par les diplmes d'ingnieur...


A qui le dis-tu !
Il suffit de regarder mes commentaire sur le sujet dans la forum emploi.
Les prjugs ont la vie trs dure en France.




> il est clair qu'en supprimant la recherche publique on pourra certainement s'en sortir...


Le problme c'est  que la recherche peut tre un peu inutile. A la fac, on avait 3 labos de recherche. Dans l'un des 3 il n'y avait que des bras casss dont le responsable "Professeur" n'attendait qu'une chose : sa retraire 3ans plus tard.
Les 2 premiers bossaient avec le CEA, mais le 3e, je me demande toujours quelle tait son utilit.
Supprimer la recherche serait une erreur monumentale.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mais tant donn qu'il y a un nombre lev de chmeurs en France virer des fonctionnaires ne ferait qu'accroitre le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi.
> Parce que les fonctionnaires ne sont spcialistes que dans leurs domaines, or les activits de la fonction publique c'est difficilement transposable dans le Priv sauf peut-tre des fonctions comme comptable
> Ou alors si on vire beaucoup de fonctionnaires il faudrait leur payer des stages de reconversion


C'est du pur n'importe quoi cette affirmation. La plupart des mtiers de la fonction publique existe d'une manire ou d'une autre dans le priv.

----------


## Invit

> Les prjugs ont la vie trs dure en France.


Sur les diplmes d'ingnieur, je crois que ca ne tient pas seulement au prjug. Un ingnieur de bonne cole sera pass par la prpa, qui garantit qu'il a pass deux ans ou trois  travailler srieusement. Et si tu te limites aux grandes coles, elles garantissent un niveau scientifique de base.

Ca ne veut pas dire qu'un diplom de fac ne peut avoir le mme niveau, mais en priode de crise, et d'offre dpassant la demande, il est logique que les recruteurs demandent des garanties. Ceci dit, a ne prend personne par surprise, dans une classe de TS typique, les bons vont en prpa, et les meilleurs dans les bonnes prpas.


Et je pense que cela va tre de pire en pire. J'ai une fille en prpa (lettres), j'enseigne en fac, et la diffrence entre le travail demand, c'est le jour et la nuit. Alors demain, entre des gamins qui auront prouv tre capables de travailler dur,  l'ge ou leurs petits camarades font la fte, et des qui auront eu leur diplome ronflant  l'anciennet (alors, j'ai fait une premiere anne de XXX, puis j'ai chang d'avis, et j'ai fait YYY, puis je me suis reconverti, et aprs mon master j'en ai fait un autre...), je crois qu'il n'y aura pas photo.

Mais je peux me tromper...




> Le problme c'est  que la recherche peut tre un peu inutile.


C'est tout le problme. On a une bonne recherche en France, la preuve ce sont les prix Nobels, les mdailles Fields, et le nombre de franais dans les "bons labos" aux Etats Unis. Mais on a aussi un paquet de labos  usage dcoratif. Et on a, malheureusement, une furieuse tendance  jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, parce que justement, j'aurais tendance  fuir les profil ingnieurs passs par la Prpa si on me les prsentait.

Pour moi, ca rime souvent avec des gens dous, mais chapeauts par les parents ou ne voulant pas quitter le lyce. Au bout de deux ans, des monstres de travail  la limite de devenir fou, totalement immature(ils n'ont pas eu le temps de faire des conneries et d'apprendre) qui vont dans des cole d'ingnieur ou ils redeviennent des gamins de 3me pendant 3 annes ou ils ont l'impression de ne plus rien avoir  faire(et ou surtout comme on leur garanti presque le diplme et qu'on ne les pousse plus  travailler, ils se laissent aller).

Au final, je n'ai pas trouv que leur parcours soit si intressant que cela. Bosser, ca ne fait pas tout dans une boite. Par certains aspects, la maturit, en dehors du travail est aussi importante.

Mais ingnieur, c'est comme grandes coles, a rime avec rseau puissant souvent et mpris pour les autres... et l, a n'aide pas beaucoup pour aider au changement.

En ce moment, je ctoie pas mal de gens sortis de grandes coles(pas d'informatique) et bien, je les vomis. Ils prennent tout le monde pour de la merde, les filles pour des cleenex (heureuse qu'elles sont d'avoir pu les ctoyer), sont super arrogant, etc... Toute la ville sait qu'ils sont minables, mais ils se prennent toujours pour l'lite, sans mme penser que par derrire, tout le monde se fout bien de leur gueule. Ils se pensent tellement bon que jamais ils ne pensent  se remettre en question. 

Alors, c'est peut tre un mauvais cru, mais ca rsume plus ou moins l'exprience gnrale que j'ai eu avec pas mal de gens de "grandes coles" ou cole d'ing... des lites qui finalement n'taient pas meilleures, mais sacrment plus stupides.

(mais j'en ai aussi connu de trs bien, souvent ceux qui sont rest concrets et simple dans leur vie et leurs tudes...)

Autrement, on m'a toujours dit de me mfier des gnies. Ils savent ce qu'ils valent et challenge toujours l'entreprise ou leur quipe. Alors qu'une personne moins bonne, mais bosseuse sera heureuse dans son travail, avec une productivit finalement pas si mauvaise. Donnez du code a faire a un mec qui  un DUT ou une licence, il sera satisfait. la mme chose a un ing, il sera dprim.

----------


## GPPro

> Donnez du code a faire a un mec qui  un DUT ou une licence, il sera satisfait. la mme chose a un ing, il sera dprim.


Globalement d'accord avec ton post, videmment. Juste sur ce dernier point, ce n'est pas la faute du diplme, mais celle du diplm qui s'est vu chef de projet direct. On peut avoir bac +5 (ou bac +8 plus les annes de postdoc qui vont bien) et prendre son pied en crant du code.

Ah, on me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est effectivement possible, mais pas en France (ou alors difficilement)...

----------


## Invit

> Au final, je n'ai pas trouv que leur parcours soit si intressant que cela. Bosser, ca ne fait pas tout dans une boite. Par certains aspects, la maturit, en dehors du travail est aussi importante.


La maturit, tout le monde finit par l'avoir, la capacit de travail non. 

Quand au fait de bosser, j'ai longtemps tenu le mme raisonnement que toi, en prpa notamment, o on tait entour de gentils garons qui bossaient trs dur pour des rsultats assez dcevants (alors que ceux qui avaient la bosse des maths ne travaillaient pas tant que a). Les ENSI sont pleines de ces profils. 

Pourtant, sur le long terme, je constate que c'est la capacit de travail qui fait le plus souvent la diffrence. 

Et je crois qu'avec l'arrive des Y, digital natives, et autres petits enfants qui croient que le boulot c'est chercher sur l'internet si quelqu'un ne peut faire ton boulot  ta place, cette segmentation par la capacit de travail va s'accroitre.

Mais je peux me tromper...




> En ce moment, je ctoie pas mal de gens sortis de grandes coles(pas d'informatique) et bien, je les vomis. Ils prennent tout le monde pour de la merde, les filles pour des cleenex (heureuse qu'elles sont d'avoir pu les ctoyer), sont super arrogant, etc...


Je ne sais pas, j'en connais des pareil qui n'ont pas de diplomes mais des parents riches, d'autres qui n'ont ni diplomes ni fortune, mais une haute opinion d'eux mmes... A l'chelle d'une promo de grande cole, tu as de tout, car ce n'est pas l dessus qu'on slectionne.

Je crois que ta vision est dforme par le milieu expat. Personnellement, les pire prtentieux que j'aie rencontrs avaient peu de diplomes (et compensaient).

Francois

----------


## Invit

> On peut avoir bac +5 (ou bac +8 plus les annes de postdoc qui vont bien) et prendre son pied en crant du code.


Ou de prendre son pied en pensant  son salaire  la fin ^_^

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est du pur n'importe quoi cette affirmation. La plupart des mtiers de la fonction publique existe d'une manire ou d'une autre dans le priv.


comment c'est du n'importe quoi ? Est-ce qu'une personne par exemple qui travaille aux impts peut se reconvertir aussi facilement dans le priv; un peu de bon sens  :8O:

----------


## souviron34

euh.. Comptable, expert-comptable, juriste fiscal, a existe dans le priv...

----------


## Bluedeep

> comment c'est du n'importe quoi ????
> Est-ce qu'une personne par exemple qui travaille aux impts peut se reconvertir aussi facilement dans le priv; un peu de bon sens !!


C'est toi qui semble en avoir manqu ici. souviron34 a fort bien rpondu, pas la peine que j'en remette une couche.

Aux impts, t'as des comptables, des juristes, des informaticiens, etc ....
Alors d'accord, il y a des spcificits, et je n'ai pas dit "tous les mtiers de la fonction publique", mais "la plupart".

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est toi qui semble en avoir manqu ici. souviron34 a fort bien rpondu, pas la peine que j'en remette une couche.


1-on a du respect pour les autres, "on n'crit pas "c'est n'importe quoi",merci
Je m'efforce toujours de respecter la paroles des autres mme si parfois je fais dfaut  cette rgle

2- j'ai suivi une formation dans une cole d'Administration sise  Villeurbanne je peux donner trs prcisment l'adresse
Et non seulement je me suis cass la tte  suivre des cours de droits par correspondance pour prparer cette formation dans la Fonction Publique
Pour ce qui est de la formation j'y ai appris
-le droit constitutionnel
-le droit pnal
-l'conomie de l'Etat
-le Franais: apprendre  faire  un rsum de texte avec un certain nombre de mots ceci pour rsumer les notes internes de service
-...
Alors moi la personne qui me dit que le Droit Constitutionnel ,savoir faire un rsum de texte c'est des comptences primordiales en entreprise je lui tire mon chapeau.
Un fonctionnaire qui va dans le Priv n'est pas form pour tenir un emploi du Priv sauf en suivant une reconversion.
Parce que le travail en administration c'est trs spcifique.

A la rigueur va pour les hauts-fonctionnaires


3ime point pour conclure et pour montrer que j'ai affaire  des gens qui n'ont aucune logique : tant donn qu'i y a plus de 3 millions de chmeurs en France et que les fonctionnaires c'est le 1/5 de la population active donc 20M divis par 5 a fait dans les 4millions de fonctionnaires si je ne me trompe
eh bien si on en expulse mettons 500 000  1million de la fonction publique a ne fait qu'augmenter les chiffres du chmage.
Cela fait des dizaine , des centaines , des milliers de chmeurs en plus 
Belle logique !

Je vous dis bravo vous mritez un prix Nobel d'conomie 
Voil la messe est dite j'espre que les membres de ce forum de Belgique vont comprendre un peu le dilemme dans lequel se trouve l'Economie Franaise
A bon entendeur....




> pas la peine que j'en remette une couche.


hep ici c'est la libre expression,on fait preuve de courtoisie...
Je remercie developpez.net de pouvoir m'exprimer
Ce n'est pas toi qui modre ce forum que je sache 



> Aux impts, t'as des comptables, des juristes, des informaticiens, etc ....
> Alors d'accord, il y a des spcificits, et je n'ai pas dit "tous les mtiers de la fonction publique", mais "la plupart".


tu cris que je me trompe et puis ensuite tu cris que tu est d'accord donc je ne comprends pas trop

----------


## Mat.M

> euh.. Comptable, expert-comptable, juriste fiscal, a existe dans le priv...


oui je suis d'accord mais dans la fonction publique il n' y pas que des juristes ou des experts-comptables.
La plupart des fonctionnaires ont un emploi administratif
Et puis comme je l'ai cris il y a dj un nombre suffisamment lev de chmeur

J'ai t rcemment refaire mon passeport et ma carte d'identit
Et je doute que l'agent qui m'a reu en mairie puisse se reconvertir du jour au lendemain dans le priv....
que peux bien faire dans le Priv sans reconversion professionnelle un agent qui travaille tout le temps en Mairie ou en Prfecture ?  ::roll:: 
De plus dans la fonction publique il y a plusieurs chelons/catgories je crois que c'est A,B,C,D
Nombre d'agents administratifs commencent avec un salaire qui n'est pas trs lev.
Et parmi toutes ces catgories je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup d'agents d'chelon suprieur

----------


## ManusDei

> -le droit constitutionnel
> -le droit pnal
> -l'conomie de l'Etat
> -le Franais: apprendre  faire  un rsum de texte avec un certain nombre de mots ceci pour rsumer les notes internes de service
> -...
> Alors moi la personne qui me dit que le Droit Constitutionnel ,savoir faire un rsum de texte c'est des comptences primordiales en entreprise je lui tire mon chapeau.


Une entreprise qui rpond  (ou qui lance) des appels d'offres a besoin de ces comptences (sauf peut-tre le droit constitutionnel) si elle veut rcuprer des contrats.

Le droit constitutionnel c'est quand mme trs particulier, et a concerne peu de fonctionnaires. (on pourrait probablement avoir la mme discussion sur les informaticiens et la connaissance de l'assembleur, qui ne sert pas  beaucoup d'informaticiens, mais est primordiale pour certains)

Edit : pas sr, mais j'imagine qu'un certain nombre d'assistants dans les cabinets juridiques peuvent avoir besoin de ces comptences.




> J'ai t rcemment refaire mon passeport et ma carte d'identit
> Et je doute que l'agent qui m'a reu en mairie puisse se reconvertir du jour au lendemain dans le priv....
> que peux bien faire dans le Priv sans reconversion professionnelle un agent qui travaille tout le temps en Mairie ou en Prfecture ?


Du secrtariat peut-tre ? J'ignore totalement qu'elles formations il faut pour faire a, et ce qu'on y apprend.

----------


## pmithrandir

Mat M, pour rpondre a ta question, le priv contient beaucoup d'emploi administratif. On ne pense souvent qu'a la petite boite de 20 personnes, mais le priv c'est aussi pas mal de grands groupes. Et mme dans une PME de 50 personnes, spcialise dans le dev, l'quipe dveloppement faisait 15 personnes. Il y avait 15 commerciaux, 6 personnes au support de niveau 1 (ou est mon icne) et bien une dizaine de personnes entre les assistante de direction, secrtaire, Ressources humaines, etc... qui aurait bien pu venir du public... des vrais emploi administratifs.

La ou tu parles de reconversion, la plupart du temps dans le priv on te dit : met toi un coup de pied au cul et bosse. c'est pas difficile, t'es pas con, donc tu vas y arriver.Le bon sens ca ne s'apprend pas. La personne dans mon dpartement actuel qui gre toutes les commandes de bureau, rservation de salles, l'orga des vnements,  les chques djeuner, etc... compte plus sur son bon sens que sa formation a mon avis. 

En plus, pour beaucoup d'entreprise, le public est incomprhensible, don ou=n pourrait trouver des dbouchs.

Par ailleur, j'ai bien soulign que mon but n'tait pas de supprimer des poste de fonctionnaires, et que ca ne me gnait pas de les remplacer. Ce qui me gne, et qui gne pas mal de monde, c'est cette garantie d'emploi qui laisse en poste sans consquences des gens qui posent leurs journes maladies. Et souvent, quand il y en a une dans un service, ca se propage comme la peste ces pratiques.(pourquoi se gner)

Pour ton calcul, il est largement fauss je pense.. dj, 30 millions d'actifs. (10% de chmage avec 3% de chmeur, bon moyen de calculer le nb d'actifs si on l'oublie)


En plus, tout l'argent investi dans des services d'tat pourrait, si on peut en conomiser une partie par optimisations de la productivit, tre rparti dans d'autres services qui en ont vraiment besoin.(accueil public, hopital, etc...)

----------


## GPPro

> Ce qui me gne, et qui gne pas mal de monde, c'est cette garantie d'emploi qui laisse en poste sans consquences des gens qui posent leurs journes maladies. Et souvent, quand il y en a une dans un service, ca se propage comme la peste ces pratiques.(pourquoi se gner)


Ce genre d'argument est du pur foutage de gueule, et je pse mes mots. Le mchant fonctionnaire en question, il a pos un flingue sur la tempe du gentil mdecin pour avoir l'arrt en question ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Le foutage de geule va plus loin que tu ne le penses...

les arrets maladies abusifs, ca existe dans le priv comme le public. Sauf que dans le priv, on se gne pas pour emmerder la personne qui en abuse, ou au moins a vrifier qu'elle ne se fout pas des autres.

Et, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un ouvertement le revendiquer, ou en discuter avec ses collgues.

En revanche, ce sont des pratiques observes dans le public, parce que personne ne paye, donc tout le monde s'en fout.

Quand mon pre en tant que directeur du public essayait d'envoyer le mdecin du travail chez un employ qui justement avait des arrts abusifs de notorit publique, la rponse a t claire : ou vous contrlez tout le monde, ou personne. Bref, pas le budget pour tout le monde ou la dispo du mdecin, donc personne n'a t controll.
Donc, oui, il y a matire a foutre quelques coups de pieds au cul des gens qui ne foutent rien, et oui, les medecins seraient moins enclins a signer ces papiers si ils savaient qu'ils pouvaient tre dsavou par un confrre.(ca fait toujours tache 50% d'arrets de retoqu par la mdecine du travail dans un dossier auprs de la scu pour le mdecin...)

----------


## Invit

> Le mchant fonctionnaire en question, il a pos un flingue sur la tempe du gentil mdecin pour avoir l'arrt en question ?


Non, c'est srement le mchant mdecin qui l'a forc  s'arrter...

Srieusement, si c'tait juste la faute des mdecins, le taux d'absentisme serait le mme que dans le priv. Et on entendrait, dans le priv, les gens dire : "je me suis mis en cong maladie".

Egalement, il me parait raisonnable que les fonctionnaires, qui travaillent pour la collectivit, sont pays par les impots, et bnficient  ce titre d'un certain nombre d'avantages (de la scurit de l'emploi, au plus faible nombre de jours de carence, en passant par un calcul des retraites favorables, et garanti par l'Etat) montrent un peu l'exemple...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Non, c'est srement le mchant mdecin qui l'a forc  s'arrter...
> 
> Srieusement, si c'tait juste la faute des mdecins, le taux d'absentisme serait le mme que dans le priv. Et on entendrait, dans le priv, les gens dire : "je me suis mis en cong maladie".
> 
> Egalement, il me parait raisonnable que les fonctionnaires, qui travaillent pour la collectivit, sont pays par les impots, et bnficient  ce titre d'un certain nombre d'avantages (de la scurit de l'emploi, au plus faible nombre de jours de carence, en passant par un calcul des retraites favorables, et garanti par l'Etat) montrent un peu l'exemple...
> 
> Francois


Qui signe les arrts, les mdecins ou les "malades" qui vont le voir ???

C'est exactement comme pour la consommation de mdicaments, toujours de la faute des patients, jamais de celle de ceux qui signent les prescriptions...

----------


## unknow0

> Qui signe les arrts, les mdecins ou les "malades" qui vont le voir ???
> 
> C'est exactement comme pour la consommation de mdicaments, toujours de la faute des patients, jamais de celle de ceux qui signent les prescriptions...


les antibiotique c'est pas automatique!

bien quoi c'est bien connu que les patient vienne voirs les medecin "j'ai tel maladie me faut sa pis c'est tout"

mais bon la pour les arret maladie abusif c'est un peu la faute des deux je dirais et surtout d'un mecanisme de controle qui ne marche pas comme il devrais cf l'anecdote de pmithrandir

----------


## pmithrandir

En plus, les mdecins sont comme tous les autres humains, ils prfre tondre un inconnu que de perdre un client(a ce niveau la, c'est du client).

En plus, il se trouve toujours quelqu'un pour signer des arrts, parce qu'il est mauvais et manque de patients, parce qu'il n'en a rien a faire, parce qu'il pense que c'est normal et qu'on devrait travailler 20 semaines par ans et que dcidment c'est trop fatiguant de travailler, etc...

Sur une ville, c'est assez facile de trouver une bonne poire pour signer, bien content de se faire 23 euros en 3 minutes. Si en plus les contrles sont inexistants, pourquoi se gner.

Donc, oui, je vois 2 axes : 
 - envoyer pour la scu des faux patients tests chez les mdecins pour les tester(mais ils peuvent les dtecter / refuser les arrts a ceux qu'ils ne connaissent pas)
 - permettre d'avoir plus de contrle de la part des employeurs. C'est normal que l'on surveille ce qu'il se passe, et c'est aussi normal de punir svrement quelqu'un qui abuse de la confiance de la communaut. Le premier arret abusif, ca va, le seconde dans une certaine priode, ca commence a faire beaucoup, au troisime, c'est la porte pour faute grave.(absence injustifies rptes)

----------


## Mat.M

> La ou tu parles de reconversion, la plupart du temps dans le priv on te dit : met toi un coup de pied au cul et bosse. c'est pas difficile, t'es pas con, donc tu vas y arriver.Le bon sens ca ne s'apprend pas. La personne dans 
> mon dpartement actuel qui gre toutes les commandes de bureau, rservation de salles, l'orga des vnements,  les chques djeuner, etc... compte plus sur son bon sens que sa formation a mon avis.


pour info j'ai demand la suppression de ce message qui est insultant  mon gard
S'il n'est pas supprim je vais contacter la personne qui s'occupe de developpez.com
Voil comme avertissement
En plus je croyais que les gens en Belgique taient polis ce n'est pas le cas apparemment....

Il est pourtant stipul dans les rgles du forum qu'on n'insulte pas les gens merci



> Mat M, pour rpondre a ta question, le priv contient beaucoup d'emploi administratif.


tu n'as absolument rien compris  ce que j'ai cris
Et puis moi jusqu' prsent je suis demeur poli
J'espre que ton message va tre supprim dans les plus brefs dlais

----------


## Mat.M

> Du secrtariat peut-tre ? J'ignore totalement qu'elles formations il faut pour faire a, et ce qu'on y apprend.


merci de relire avec prcision ce que j'ai cris , dcidment j'ai du mal  me faire comprendre

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un ouvertement le revendiquer, ou en discuter avec ses collgues.


Sans doute pas dans les milieux de cadres....dans la grande distribution par exemple, on ne s'en cache pas. Tu me diras, dans ce secteur le foutage de gueule est  deux sens, mais si c'est cela qui compte, ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant que les prestas de SSII adoptent la mme attitude ::aie:: 

Et il y a des limites aux contrles possibles: la personne qui se fait prescrire _ l'tranger_ un arrt maladie de deux mois pour prolonger ses vacances (en tant paye par la Scu), on contrle comment? (je prcise, c'est un exemple rl)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et il y a des limites aux contrles possibles: la personne qui se fait prescrire _ l'tranger_ un arrt maladie de deux mois pour prolonger ses vacances (en tant paye par la Scu), on contrle comment? (je prcise, c'est un exemple rl)


Si dj on limitait les abus en france, ca serait pas mal.
Ou alors, qu'on imposait dj aux gens d'tre chez eux quand ils le doivent(cad tout le temps sauf 2h par jours ou un truc du genre...) vrification simple avec un tlphone...

A la personne de justifier si elle n'est pas chez elle.(et de mettre le tlphone pas loin du lit au cas ou...

----------


## Rayek

> Donc, oui, je vois 2 axes : 
>  - envoyer pour la scu des faux patients tests chez les mdecins pour les tester(mais ils peuvent les dtecter / refuser les arrts a ceux qu'ils ne connaissent pas)


a coute des sous d'envoyer des personnes faire ce travail, c'est qui qui va les payer ces personnes ? (Surtout qu'il faudra les changer rgulirement car au bout d'un moment on va connaitre leur tte)




> - permettre d'avoir plus de contrle de la part des employeurs. C'est normal que l'on surveille ce qu'il se passe, et c'est aussi normal de punir svrement quelqu'un qui abuse de la confiance de la communaut. Le premier arret abusif, ca va, le seconde dans une certaine priode, ca commence a faire beaucoup, au troisime, c'est la porte pour faute grave.(absence injustifies rptes)


Comment tu prouves que l'arrt est abusif ?
Exemple (Fictif), moi qui suis un joueur assidu, comment tu prouves que je ne suis pas malade alors que je n'ai pas quitt on chez moi mais que je joue toute la journe.

----------


## GPPro

> a coute des sous d'envoyer des personnes faire ce travail, c'est qui qui va les payer ces personnes ? (Surtout qu'il faudra les changer rgulirement car au bout d'un moment on va connaitre leur tte)
> 
> Comment tu prouves que l'arrt est abusif ?
> Exemple (Fictif), moi qui suis un joueur assidu, comment tu prouves que je ne suis pas malade alors que je n'ai pas quitt on chez moi mais que je joue toute la journe.


En fait a existe dj, et c'est la scu qui paye des mdecins pour a (qui doivent donc confirmer que tu es bien malade et, par l mme, ddire leur sacro-saint confrre qui a sign l'arrt...). Mais, comme pour les inspecteurs du travail, leur nombre et notoirement insuffisant...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Comment tu prouves que l'arrt est abusif ?
> Exemple (Fictif), moi qui suis un joueur assidu, comment tu prouves que je ne suis pas malade alors que je n'ai pas quitt on chez moi mais que je joue toute la journe.


Pour rester dans les exemples fictifs, disons que tu as une maladie (genre bronchite), qui te fatigue et est contagieuse, mais ne t'empche pas vraiment de travailler: ton rendement va juste baisser de 30%. 

C'est vrai que l'informatique est un peu  part car tu peux avoir un projet  boucler pour l'avant-veille, mais dans la plupart des mtiers, ton employeur ne veut pas te payer (plein tarif) alors que tu vas venir au travail malade (et ne travailler qu' 70% de ton rendement). Le medecin va penser que tu risques de contaminer tes collgues et les gens dans les transports (ou qu'au volant, tu seras fatigu donc risque accru d'accident). Toi, comme t'es gamer, a t'arrange bien de rester chez toi  jouer. Ton arrt est-t-il abusif? Si oui, comment le contrler alors qu'employeur et medecin sont d'accord (pour des raisons dfendables, d'ailleurs) pour t'arrter?

----------


## Rayek

> Pour rester dans les exemples fictifs, disons que tu as une maladie (genre bronchite), qui te fatigue et est contagieuse, mais ne t'empche pas vraiment de travailler: ton rendement va juste baisser de 30%. 
> 
> C'est vrai que l'informatique est un peu  part car tu peux avoir un projet  boucler pour l'avant-veille, mais dans la plupart des mtiers, ton employeur ne veut pas te payer (plein tarif) alors que tu vas venir au travail malade (et ne travailler qu' 70% de ton rendement). Le medecin va penser que tu risques de contaminer tes collgues et les gens dans les transports (ou qu'au volant, tu seras fatigu donc risque accru d'accident). Toi, comme t'es gamer, a t'arrange bien de rester chez toi  jouer. Ton arrt est-t-il abusif? Si oui, comment le contrler alors qu'employeur et medecin sont d'accord (pour des raisons dfendables, d'ailleurs) pour t'arrter?


J'aimerai bien que mon mdecin il marrte quand je suis malade  ::P: 
En 1mois et demi j'ai eu 2 rhino et 1 bronchite  ::cry:: 
J'ai continu  bosser quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

> En fait a existe dj, et c'est la scu qui paye des mdecins pour a (qui doivent donc confirmer que tu es bien malade et, par l mme, ddire leur sacro-saint confrre qui a sign l'arrt...). Mais, comme pour les inspecteurs du travail, leur nombre et notoirement insuffisant...


Euh non c'est pas ce que disait Mithrandir dans ses dlires no-libraux.

Toi tu parles d'un salari en arrt maladie qui reoit la visite d'un second mdecin de la scu pour contrler que le premier a bien fait son travail.

Mithrandir, lui, voudrait que des contrleurs aillent chez les mdecins pour essayer d'obtenir un arrt maladie injustifi et ainsi sanctionner les brebis galeuses (qui dtruisent la scu et la Frnce ce qui a contraint Mith  s'expatrier en Roumanie c'est 'ach'ment mieux blablabla <inclure ici toutes les conneries no-librales qui tu veux>).

Bref j'en reviens  la mthodologie propose par Mith, cela revient  dguiser un flic en civil, et  lui demander d'aller vendre de la drogue dans la rue pour arrter derrire tous les contrevenants. 

Une telle mthode pourrait fonctionner en Roumanie sous Ceaucescu mais heureusement pas en France.

Quand  sa 2me proposition, a revient  dire que c'est l'avis mdical des mdecins qui sert  trancher la validit d'un arrt les deux 1res fois qu'un salari en dpose un, et la 3me c'est le patron qui dcide. C'est stupide pour ne pas dire irresponsable.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne me suis pas expatri en Roumanie pour mes ides... loin de la. c'est le seul pays ou ma copine a trouv du boulot dans son domaine(une fille de 25 ans sans exprience en France...), donc j'ai suivi.

Et ms dlires no libraux, ils impose juste de respecter les rgles et de ne pas abuser du systme.

Quand on est en arrt maladie, on a plusieurs obligations : 
 - rester chez soit, sauf dans les 2 heures autorises.
 - tre vraiment malade(ca parait vident, mais bon...)
 - ne pas travailler(pour sa boite ou une autre ou soit mme.)

Quand on voit que le systme des arrts maladies ne fonctionnent pas et que certains mdecins, qui voient leur mtier comme un tiroir caisse, abuse de la confiance que la communaut a mis en eux pour juger de l'tat d'un patient, je pense qu'il faut faire quelque chose. Si c'est des tests en aveugle, pourquoi pas.

Et oui, je persiste pour dire que pour moi, mme si a parait bnin ou peu grave a beaucoup, il est aussi grave de voler la communaut qu'une seule personne. On a des rgles de vie commune, et si on les foule du pied, rien ne vas plus.
Quelqu'un qui se fait choper 3 fois dans l'anne avec un arrt maladie fallacieux, il mrite de passer par la case RSA et de donner sa place a quelqu'un qui veut bosser.
J'ai encore entendu une amie dire que son mari allait se mettre en maladie quand elle reviendrait de voyage pour passer la journe avec elle... On imagine que c'est bien sur mdicalement ncessaire ...

L'image de la France  l'tranger, pour les travailleurs, est dplorable. Et la rputation n'est pas entirement vole. 
Entre les grves qui paralysent le pays, les vacances  rallonge / 35 heures / RTT, et le cot exigeant / rleur, on comprend que certains soient calm a l'ide de venir investir.
Ajoutons  cela une connaissance conomique proche du nant pour 95% de la population... et on obtient des gens qui sont incapable de comprendre les patrons, mme quand ceux ci font des efforts(ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas)

Oui, je pense que les syndicats volent une partie du PIB de la France avec leur conneries.
Oui, je pense que les abus contre la communaut sont graves et devraient tre punis svrement, aussi bien les petits que les grands(dtournement de fond par exemple, ou trucage d'lections)

Si ca fait de moi un no libral, ca sera une nouvelle tiquette... on me traite bien de gaucho a d'autres endroits sur d'autres sujets... je ne suis pas a a prs

----------


## Marco46

J'entends bien ce que tu dis (oui c'est mal d'abuser d'un systme mutualis, en particulier de la scu, je suis bien d'accord, tout le monde est d'accord sauf les quelques qui en abuse) mais c'est pas une raison pour proposer des trucs idiots, comme le coup d'envoyer quelqu'un chez un mdecin demander un arrt maladie injustifi.

On ne peut pas dans un tat de droit condamner quelqu'un sur la base d'une infraction que l'on a incit  commettre, c'est dbile du point de vue du droit (je parle mme pas du point de vue de la morale).

Et je parle encore moins de la 2me proposition.

Concernant le vol du PIB des syndicats, c'est exactement le genre de rflexions que tu peux faire et qui m'incitent  rpondre, on dirait du Alain Madelin au bistrot aprs avoir ingurgit douze apros ...

Et franchement l'image de la France  l'tranger pour ce qui concerne le travail me convient bien mieux que celle des USA pour la politique internationale ou celle de la Chine pour les liberts individuelles et les droits de l'homme. Qu'est ce qu'on s'en balance srieux que les autres nous prennent pour des feignants ? Hein ? C'est moins grave qu'imprialiste ou totalitaire non ?

Les 35 heures, le maximum de congs pays possible, tout a c'est trs bien, dans une socit ou la productivit et les richesses produites ne cessent de crotre structurellement depuis la rvolution industrielle c'est parfaitement normal et justifi. Et c'est pas parce qu'ils sont plus nombreux  se faire entuber qu'ils ont forcment raison.

----------


## rawsrc

> On ne peut pas dans un tat de droit condamner quelqu'un sur la base d'une infraction que l'on a incit  commettre, c'est dbile du point de vue du droit (je parle mme pas du point de vue de la morale).


Tu rigoles, non ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose est faisable qu'il faille la faire. 
L'incitation  la fraude n'est pas suffisante pour justifier le passage  l'acte. C'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'on dresponsabilise petit  petit les individus.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu rigoles, non ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose est faisable qu'il faille la faire. 
> L'incitation  la fraude n'est pas suffisante pour justifier le passage  l'acte. C'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'on dresponsabilise petit  petit les individus.


Oui, et c'est avec des raisonnements comme les votre que l'on fabrique des terroristes (voir la polmique aux US sur les exploits du FBI  arrter des terroristes qu'ils ont eux-mme fabriqus).

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, et c'est avec des raisonnements comme les votre que l'on fabrique des terroristes (voir la polmique aux US sur les exploits du FBI  arrter des terroristes qu'ils ont eux-mme fabriqus).


T'as des liens ? C'est la premire fois que j'en entend parler.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu rigoles, non ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose est faisable qu'il faille la faire. 
> L'incitation  la fraude n'est pas suffisante pour justifier le passage  l'acte. C'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'on dresponsabilise petit  petit les individus.


Il ne s'agit pas de justifier le passage  l'acte, il s'agit de prouver un acte dlictueux. Si tu n'avais pas incit la personne  passer  l'acte, il ne se serait rien pass du tout  cet instant T, et c'est cet instant T que l'on juge.

Si tu incites quelqu'un  commettre un crime, tu es en partie responsable du crime, parce que tu l'as pouss  le faire. Donc comment pourrait-on condamner un mdecin pour une fraude dont on est en partie coupable ? Tu peux m'expliquer a stp ?

Sans parler de ce point de droit je trouve que c'est une mthode de salope, comme les arrestations sur dnonciations, ou ce genre de chose. C'est le type de loi que l'on peut trouver dans un tat scuritaire mais pas dans un tat de droit.

Toi tu penses que je cherche  justifier l'acte du mdecin sur cette base (on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs  ::roll:: ), alors que je discute la mthodologie de dtection des fraudes. Oui ya des fraudes, c'est pas une raison pour passer tout le monde  la mitraillette sans rflchir et conserver quelques principes de base.

----------


## GPPro

> T'as des liens ? C'est la premire fois que j'en entend parler.


Pas le temps de chercher du dtaill, mais voir l'allusion au dernier paragraphe ici :

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/monde/arti...-paranoia.html

ou les deux derniers paragraphes de celui-ci

http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...par-le-fbi.php

PS : pour les morts de faim du -1 j'aimerais bien avoir l'explication l. J'expose des faits, donc  vous de vous justifier maintenant.

----------


## Invit

> Sans parler de ce point de droit je trouve que c'est une mthode de salope, comme les arrestations sur dnonciations, ou ce genre de chose. C'est le type de loi que l'on peut trouver dans un tat scuritaire mais pas dans un tat de droit.


Ca existe pourtant dans tout un tas de domaines. Si ton voisin bat ses gosses, il y a des chances que la DASS intervienne sur dnonciation (et que n'entendra-t-on pas si elle ne le fait pas). De mme, je crois que ne pas dnoncer un crime est une infraction. Enfin, la police de notre tat de droit fait cela dans tout un tas de domaines, crime organis, terrorisme, sans que personne n'y trouve  redire.

Le problme, je crois, c'est qu'on essaie d'viter ce genre de mthodes muscles pour de petites fraudes, en partant du principe que la majorit des gens sont honntes, et se comportent bien. Mais tout ceci perd son sens quand la fraude devient la norme, voire est dfendue par certains au nom du pas vu pas pris, ou de "leur situation exceptionnelle" (le syndrome de Raskolnikov, si tu veux...).

Bref, ces mthodes peuvent parfaitement avoir cours dans un Etat de droit, mais elles ne sont pas ncessaires dans une socit o la majorit se comporte correctement, parce que le cout de la fraude reste supportable par rapport aux dsagrments que causeraient son limination. Ensuite, si la fraude se dveloppe, voire devient la norme dans certains milieux, tous ces beaux sentiments ne tiennent plus.

On a l'tat policier qu'on mrite...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

la dnonciation s'appelle aussi tmoignage, assistance a personne en danger selon les cas...

Sans le trauma des collabo  la seconde guerre, on aurait encore recours a ce systme, qui est utilis dans de nombreux pays.
Quand, A Toronto j'ai entendu une femme hurler, j'ai apprci que les policier se dplacent, mme si je n'avais aucune ide de ou ca venait. Ils ont fait un trou et on vrifi. J'ai peut tre dnonc quelqu'un qui sait...

Pour info, les dnonciations anonyme ne sont normalement aps rpis en compte dans de nombreux cas(impts par exemple). Alors que par exemple, le comptable qui voit un client blanchir de l'argent, pourrrait avoir envie de le dnoncer discrtement.

Aprs, je te rejoins sur le point de droit, difficile de prouver que le mdecin est un pourri juste a cause de ca.

par contre, on peut imaginer que ca soit un lment a charge ou dcharge de plus dans un dossier.
Un mdecin qui se fait retoquer 90% de ses arrts maladies par ses confrres... devrait avoir des problmes.(dconventionnement par exemple)


Autrement, on peut comparer notre tat de droit et le respect le communaut avec d'autres pays. Dans l'actualit rcente : 
http://www.lapresse.ca/international...te-sanader.php

Ca remonte a quand la condamnation d'un premier ministre en France ? ou d'un politique a de la prison ferme ?
Et pourtant, ils sont condamns. Quand on voit le procs tiberi ou le procureur demande moins d'un an avec sursi... j'en donnerai pas moins de 2 ans pour ma part, et ferme. A ce prix, on responsabiliserait un peu les hommes politiques.

tu vois, je ne vois pas que les abus des faibles travailleur, mais aussi ceux plus gnraux... Au lieu d'aller emmerder un voleur de mobylette avec 3 annes de peine plancher, je pense qu'on devrait se concentrer et vraiment condamner les cols blancs par exemple, mais c'est pas demain la veille.

----------


## Marco46

C'est marrant de vous voir tourner en rond et serpenter autour de la question initiale pour viter de dire que j'avais raison ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Si tu incites quelqu'un  commettre un crime, tu es en partie responsable du crime, parce que tu l'as pouss  le faire. Donc comment pourrait-on condamner un mdecin pour une fraude dont on est en partie coupable ? Tu peux m'expliquer a stp ?


J'ai rien capt. Qui incite qui et  quoi?
Euh en cas de fraude au certificats les 2 personnes sont condamns le mdecin qui a fait un faux et le "patient" qui utilise un faux

Et des mdecin controles ca existe

----------


## rawsrc

> Si tu n'avais pas incit la personne  passer  l'acte, il ne se serait rien pass du tout  cet instant T, et c'est cet instant T que l'on juge.
> 
> Si tu incites quelqu'un  commettre un crime, tu es en partie responsable du crime, parce que tu l'as pouss  le faire.


Incitation ou pas, quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura toujours une part de consentement personnel donc de responsabilit. Tu as beau tre incit,  un moment tu le fais sciemment. 
Dans la mesure o aucun systme n'est parfait ni omnipotent, la part qui repose sur l'individualit n'est pas ngligeable et c'est pour a qu'il ne faut surtout pas amoindrir la responsabilit individuelle, elle contribue  un certain quilibre.
Aprs dire que si tu n'avais pas incit, il ne se serait rien pass c'est s'avancer beaucoup je trouve.

Et l'interprtation des moyens de preuve (dlation, dnonciation, tmoignage...) doivent toujours tre pris sous un angle relatif (cf. l'histoire du sicle prcdent).

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs dire que si tu n'avais pas incit, il ne se serait rien pass c'est s'avancer beaucoup je trouve.


-_-

Je suis le contrleur des arrts de travail injustifis, si je ne vais pas chez le mdecin  demander un arrt maladie injustifi il ne peut pas me le donner.

En revanche si je vais lui en demander un, je cre une situation qui n'aurait pas eu lieu, et je cre donc la situation de l'infraction, et en plus je demande au mdecin de commettre l'infraction.

Je ne dis pas que le mdecin n'aurait pas donn un arrt injustifi  quelqu'un d'autre ...




> Incitation ou pas, quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura toujours une part de consentement personnel donc de responsabilit.


C'est pas la question ici.




> J'ai rien capt.


Relis la discussion.




> Euh en cas de fraude au certificats les 2 personnes sont condamns le mdecin qui a fait un faux et le "patient" qui utilise un faux


En l'occurrence on ne parle pas de a, on parle de la proposition de Mith.

----------


## pmithrandir

> En l'occurrence on ne parle pas de a, on parle de la proposition de Mith.


Pour rafraichir la mmoire, je pense qu'il parle de la proposition d'autoriser, voir d'encourager et de considrer comme normal, de licencier quelqu'un pour faute grave(quitte a obliger a le remplacer dans le cadre d'un fonctionnaire par exemple) si il prend des arrts maladie injustifis. Je laisse pour ma part un abus de 2 par an, pour pallier aux problme des mdecins trop tatillon dans l'autre sens(qui penses que tout le monde peut aller au travail). 
Rien nempche non plus de rclamer une contre expertise d'un 3me mdecin si vraiment c'est ncessaire.

j'ai tendance a penser que si on veut faire avancer les choses, on doit s'appuyer sur es meilleurs et les plus motivs. Quand une partie non ngligeable des salaris de ce groupe sont au chmage quand d'autres profitent du systme, je pense qu'on gagnerait a changer les rles.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour rafraichir la mmoire, je pense qu'il parle de la proposition d'autoriser, voir d'encourager et de considrer comme normal, de licencier quelqu'un pour faute grave(quitte a obliger a le remplacer dans le cadre d'un fonctionnaire par exemple) si il prend des arrts maladie injustifis. Je laisse pour ma part un abus de 2 par an, pour pallier aux problme des mdecins trop tatillon dans l'autre sens(qui penses que tout le monde peut aller au travail). 
> Rien nempche non plus de rclamer une contre expertise d'un 3me mdecin si vraiment c'est ncessaire.


Non je parlais de ta proposition d'envoyer des controleurs chez les mdecins demander des arrts de travail injustifis pour punir derrire ces mmes mdecins.

C'tait celle l :




> - envoyer pour la scu des faux patients tests chez les mdecins pour les tester(mais ils peuvent les dtecter / refuser les arrts a ceux qu'ils ne connaissent pas)


Quand  la proposition que tu cites, je la trouve naze parce qu'elle tablit simplement qu' partir de 2 arrts maladies dans l'anne, on considre que la dcision (qui est d'ordre mdical) n'est plus dans les mains du mdecin mais dans celles du patrons.

Je te cite :




> - permettre d'avoir plus de contrle de la part des employeurs. C'est normal que l'on surveille ce qu'il se passe, et c'est aussi normal de punir svrement quelqu'un qui abuse de la confiance de la communaut. Le premier arret abusif, ca va, le seconde dans une certaine priode, ca commence a faire beaucoup, au troisime, c'est la porte pour faute grave.(absence injustifies rptes)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quand  la proposition que tu cites, je la trouve naze parce qu'elle tablit simplement qu' partir de 2 arrts maladies dans l'anne, on considre que la dcision (qui est d'ordre mdical) n'est plus dans les mains du mdecin mais dans celles du patrons.


un arrt abusif est pour moi un arrt qui a t retoqu par un mdecin de contrle.
On a donc eu 2 fois un salari qui a abus du systme, si il le fait une troisime fois(donc si le mdecin invalide une troisime fois un arrt maladie), on considre juste que la personne n'a plus d'excuse, et le patron a le droit d'accepter de travailler avec une telle personne ou pas.

Rien nempche de prendre un arrt justifi.

----------


## rawsrc

> En revanche si je vais lui en demander un, je cre une situation qui n'aurait pas eu lieu, et je cre donc la situation de l'infraction, et en plus je demande au mdecin de commettre l'infraction.


Vu que toutes les situations peuvent glisser vers une infraction, il faudrait donc arrter de crer se genre de situations  risque. Arrtons de vivre alors... 

C'est pour a que tu ne peux pas dire :



> On ne peut pas dans un tat de droit condamner quelqu'un sur la base d'une infraction que l'on a incit  commettre, c'est dbile du point de vue du droit (je parle mme pas du point de vue de la morale).


C'est loin d'tre "dbile" pour un Etat de droit de juger et condamner ces comportements, incitation ou pas.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Je suis le contrleur des arrts de travail injustifis, si je ne vais pas chez le mdecin  demander un arrt maladie injustifi il ne peut pas me le donner.
> 
> En revanche si je vais lui en demander un, je cre une situation qui n'aurait pas eu lieu, et je cre donc la situation de l'infraction, et en plus je demande au mdecin de commettre l'infraction.


Ouf tant mieux pour mes PV ... si le concessionnaire ne m'avait pas vendu de voiture je n'aurais pas pu faire d'excs de vitesse  ::aie::  donc mon PV n'est pas justifi vu que c'est la faute au concessionnaire si je roule trop vite  ::ccool:: 

On ne demande pas au mdecin de commettre l'infraction,  partir du moment ou il n'est pas oblig de faire un arrt injustifi.
Il serait plus juste de dire "je lui *propose* de commettre l'infraction"

----------


## ManusDei

> Ouf tant mieux pour mes PV ... si le concessionnaire ne m'avait pas vendu de voiture je n'aurais pas pu faire d'excs de vitesse  donc mon PV n'est pas justifi vu que c'est la faute au concessionnaire si je roule trop vite


Tu compares ce qui n'est pas vraiment comparable, ton analogie est foireuse.
Le concessionnaire n'a aucun contrle sur le vhicule une fois celui-ci vendu, et donc n'a aucune possibilit de contrler ta manire de rouler, le mdecin contrle totalement la porte des arrts maladies qu'il distribue.

----------


## unknow0

> Ouf tant mieux pour mes PV ... si le concessionnaire ne m'avait pas vendu de voiture je n'aurais pas pu faire d'excs de vitesse  donc mon PV n'est pas justifi vu que c'est la faute au concessionnaire si je roule trop vite 
> 
> On ne demande pas au mdecin de commettre l'infraction,  partir du moment ou il n'est pas oblig de faire un arrt injustifi.
> Il serait plus juste de dire "je lui *propose* de commettre l'infraction"


si tu veux faire le paralelle avec les pv sa serais plutot le policer en civil qui te demenderais de rouler plus vite pour te senctioner apres

----------


## Marco46

> un arrt abusif est pour moi un arrt qui a t retoqu par un mdecin de contrle.
> On a donc eu 2 fois un salari qui a abus du systme, si il le fait une troisime fois(donc si le mdecin invalide une troisime fois un arrt maladie), on considre juste que la personne n'a plus d'excuse, et le patron a le droit d'accepter de travailler avec une telle personne ou pas.
> 
> Rien nempche de prendre un arrt justifi.


C'est dj faisable de licencier une personne  cause d'arrts maladie injustifis. Je l'ai dj vu. Mais c'est un juge qui dcide sur la base d'une ou plusieurs contre expertise d'un ou de mdecins, pas le patron unilatralement.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pas le temps de chercher du dtaill, mais voir l'allusion au dernier paragraphe ici :


En bref, des mthodes qui rappellent celles de "testing" dploye par "certaines" associations .... c'est a qui te pose problme si j'ai bien compris ?

----------


## Rayek

Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est qu'on veut absolument rduire le nombre de fonctionnaire mais d'un autre cot on veut absolument rajouter des contrles diverses et varis (Ex: d'un controleur de mdecin) et que donc a va ncessit des emplois supplmentaires. 
Sachant que les administrations sont fortement dbords (Du travail pour 10 personnes mais ils ne sont que 5 dans le bureau), faudra qu'on m'explique comment vous allez rgler cela

----------


## Marco46

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est qu'on veut absolument rduire le nombre de fonctionnaire mais d'un autre cot on veut absolument rajouter des contrles diverses et varis (Ex: d'un controleur de mdecin) et que donc a va ncessit des emplois supplmentaires. 
> Sachant que les administrations sont fortement dbords (Du travail pour 10 personnes mais ils ne sont que 5 dans le bureau), faudra qu'on m'explique comment vous allez rgler cela


La solution librale prconise consiste  s'assoir sur le droit. Coute trop cher.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dj faisable de licencier une personne  cause d'arrts maladie injustifis. Je l'ai dj vu. Mais c'est un juge qui dcide sur la base d'une ou plusieurs contre expertise d'un ou de mdecins, pas le patron unilatralement.


Moi je pense juste que la procdure devrait tre plus simple, quitte a permettre, comme pour les autres licenciement de contester devant les prud'homme.

Quand une impunit se met en place, de notorit publique, ca pose problme.

Rayek, pour rpondre  ta question, si on oblige les gens  travailler... tu ne penses pas que l'on pourra trouver d'un seul coup des services surpeupl qui pourront aider ceux qui triment srieusement depuis des annes ?

En plus, mme pas besoin d'en virer beaucoup. une dizaine dans les journaux, quelques larmes au JT de TF1, et voila, le boulot est fait.


EDIT : oui le droit coute cher, mais c'est surtout son inertie qui pourrait tre reproche ici. un patron qui voudrait aller devant un tribunal pour virer un salari, va dpenser beaucoup de temps et d'argent... souvent bien plus que ce que coute le salari.
Quand l'employeur s'appelle l'tat, on a maintenant des chef de services qui devraient aller devant le juge... on imagine le succs d'une telle pratique.

----------


## Marco46

> Moi je pense juste que la procdure devrait tre plus simple, quitte a permettre, comme pour les autres licenciement de contester devant les prud'homme.
> 
> Quand une impunit se met en place, de notorit publique, ca pose problme.


Bah si c'est pour remplacer une impunit par une autre o est le gain ?

Tout dpend o tu places le curseur entre les droits des salaris et les droits des patrons.Tu veux simplifier la procdure ok mais comment ? Suppression du juge ? Mais le juge est justement l pour quilibrer la balance, pour s'assurer que ni l'un ni l'autre parti ne va profiter d'une position avantageuse due  la loi.

Supprimer le juge c'est  la mode, regarde Hadopi, hop retoqu par le conseil constitutionnel.

Ya un moment o il faut accepter les longueurs/lenteurs/inerties de la justice, c'est le prix de la justice justement.




> Rayek, pour rpondre  ta question, si on oblige les gens  travailler... tu ne penses pas que l'on pourra trouver d'un seul coup des services surpeupl qui pourront aider ceux qui triment srieusement depuis des annes ?


Obliger les gens  travailler ? Tu peux dvelopper stp ?




> EDIT : oui le droit coute cher, mais c'est surtout son inertie qui pourrait tre reproche ici. un patron qui voudrait aller devant un tribunal pour virer un salari, va dpenser beaucoup de temps et d'argent... souvent bien plus que ce que coute le salari.
> Quand l'employeur s'appelle l'tat, on a maintenant des chef de services qui devraient aller devant le juge... on imagine le succs d'une telle pratique.


Comme je te le dis un peu plus haut, c'est le prix  payer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, on doit protger le salari quand un patron le licencie sans raison. Et c'est le travail des prudhommes. Il protge a postriori en attribuant une indemnit, ou en forant la rintgration de l'employ.

Ici, on a une procdure pralable au licenciement, pour quelqu'un qui a t pris en faute / abus 3 fois en moins d'un an. Ca ne me parait pas enfreindre les droits du salaris de dire : OK, donc tu est vir en premier, et en second tu peux attaquer aux prud'homme si ca te parait injustifi.

Dans les deux cas, on a un juge qui s'en mle, sauf que dans le second, le patron peut lancer la procdure, et purer son service tout de suite, alors que actuellement, il a un salari en place, qui subit un attaque en justice. Donc il le paye les nombreux mois de la procdure a ne rien faire(on ne l'imagine pas vraiment motiv).

La solution privilgi sera donc : 
 - pour une grosse boit / ou l'tat : ne rien faire, aprs tout, c'est pas important l'argent des autres
 - pour une petite structure : trouver la faute / pousser  la faute pour faire partir la personne et ne pas tenir compte du problme initial, que la personne confonde arrts maladie et congs.


Par obliger  travailler, j'entends que quelqu'un qui prend des journes de maladie pour voir sa copine qui rentre de voyage ne travaille pas. Donc, si on l'attrape la main dans le sac, on lui demande de revenir travailler.
En plus, ce genre de comportement tant trs contagieux dans une quipe /service, il suffit bien souvent d'un rappel  l'ordre pour que tout redevienne normal, et que les gens pose des congs ou des RTT quand ils veulent tre en repos.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc il le paye les nombreux mois de la procdure a ne rien faire(on ne l'imagine pas vraiment motiv).


Bah si le mec refuse de faire son travail t'as 50 000 raisons de lancer un licenciement ...

Ce que tu proposes existe dj je te signale, je l'ai dj vu, un mec qui tait entr dans la boite et 2 mois plus tard il a t en arrt pendant 6 mois, puis a boss 2 mois puis en arrt plusieurs mois. La boite a engag une procdure et a gagn.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que tu dis, c'est vrai pour les maladies qui rendent incapable de travailler. Pour les arrts de complaisance, rien ne se passe, au moins dans le public.

Dans le priv, difficile aussi de s'appuyer dessus uniquement. le patron qui viendrait dfendre son cas en avanant que "tout de mme, il  a t absent 10 jours cette anne" se verrai surement rire au nez. ca serait requalifier en 5 jours aprs les avis d'experts au terme d'une procdure longue, et finalement, ca couterait moins cher que de garder la personne en lui offrant ses 10 jours... au frais de l'assurance maladie.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que tu dis, c'est vrai pour les maladies qui rendent incapable de travailler. Pour les arrts de complaisance, rien ne se passe, au moins dans le public.


T'es au courant que quand t'es en arrt maladie tu n'es pas pay par le patron ?




> Dans le priv, difficile aussi de s'appuyer dessus uniquement. le patron qui viendrait dfendre son cas en avanant que "tout de mme, il  a t absent 10 jours cette anne" se verrai surement rire au nez. ca serait requalifier en 5 jours aprs les avis d'experts au terme d'une procdure longue, et finalement, ca couterait moins cher que de garder la personne en lui offrant ses 10 jours... au frais de l'assurance maladie.


Dj faut tre un malade mental pour vouloir licencier quelqu'un pour a.

Ensuite tu le dis bien  la fin, il s'agit de 10 jours (moins 3 de carence donc 7,  supposer que les 10 jours aient bien t attribus d'un seul coup, si tu as deux priodes de 5 jours a fait 10 - 6 donc plus que 4) pays *par l'assurance maladie*, pas par le patron qui lui ne verse pas un centime.

----------


## pmithrandir

> T'es au courant que quand t'es en arrt maladie tu n'es pas pay par le patron ?


Je le rpcise juste en dessous, donc si, je suis au courant.
Les seules exceptions sont : 
 - les fonctionnaires ou al carence est faible / inexistante, donc tout est pay par l'assurance maladie.
 - ceux du priv aprs 3 annes dans la boite ont souvent leurs jours de carence rembours par la boite.




> Dj faut tre un malade mental pour vouloir licencier quelqu'un pour a.


Pour les gens avec qui je travaille, mieux vaut s'entendre bien avec... Si je suis patron et que j'entends un salari dire qu'il va prendre un jour de maladie pour autre chose que de la maladie, je le foutrait direct  la porte si c'tait autoris.
Ca dmontre une mentalit dtestable d'abus de la communaut, et je ne veut pas travailler avec ce genre de personne.



> Ensuite tu le dis bien  la fin, il s'agit de 10 jours (moins 3 de carence donc 7,  supposer que les 10 jours aient bien t attribus d'un seul coup, si tu as deux priodes de 5 jours a fait 10 - 6 donc plus que 4) pays *par l'assurance maladie*, pas par le patron qui lui ne verse pas un centime.


Le problme, c'est que dans un service, quand il n y a pas de sanction, on a finalement sur 10 personne tout le temps 1 ou 2 personne absente. Voir un service vide a certains priode clef(le 24 et le 31 dcembre cette anne, je sens que ca va etre le cas...)

Bilan, on a entre 0.5 et 1 employ temps pleind e pay en trop, cad 5-10% de marge sur une quipe. De quoi aider certains services dbords ou amliorer les ressources de l'tat ou encore, de donner une augmentation aux autres.

----------


## ManusDei

> T'es au courant que quand t'es en arrt maladie tu n'es pas pay par le patron ?


Oui, mais quand tu n'es pas l, tu ne bosses pas, donc tu ne rapportes rien  la bote, voire si y a une deadline pour rendre le boulot a peut compliquer les choses. Entreprise qui a des frais fixes (loyer entre autres)  payer que tu bosses ou non.

----------


## v1cent

> Si je suis patron et que j'entends un salari dire qu'il va prendre un jour de maladie pour autre chose que de la maladie, je le foutrait direct  la porte si c'tait autoris.
> Ca dmontre une mentalit dtestable d'abus de la communaut, et je ne veut pas travailler avec ce genre de personne.


D'accord  100%, d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas difficile de demander un arrangement. 
A chaque fois que quelqu'un me demande un jour, je lui donne ( condition qu'il rattrape ses heures bien entendu, ce qui limite forcment les demandes, et  condition qu'il n'y ait pas quelque chose de planifi ce jour l qui exige sa prsence, ce qui n'a jamais t le cas).
Et  la limite, les congs sans solde a existe aussi...

----------

